# Introduction to Building Infromation Modeling BIM



## م عمروسعد (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
_وفوق كل ذي علم عليم_
Introduction to Building Infromation Modeling BIM



هذه مقدمة عن موضوع نمذجة معلومات البناء ( Building Information modeling - BIM ) نتحدث فيها عن هذه التقنية وبعض تطيقاتها فى مجال البناء و التشييد 
وهذه دعوة للنقاش والحوار الخاص بهذه التقنية و سأحاول لاحقاً تقديم معلومات عن البرامج التى تعمل بهذه التقنية تبعاً لكل تخصص 

التحميل من هنا ( قم بنسخ الرابط فى متصفحك ) 
mediafire.com/?puga3b8jlotl8k1
​م. عمرو سعد 

-----
مرفق ملف ل ( Case Study )
case studt hilton garden inn atlanta HimesAquariumBIMreport.pdf
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=82728&d=1344371215
----------------
هذا هو الجزء الثانى الخاص بتعريف برنامج Revit architecture ضمن مقدمة Building Information Modeling
الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rz588tasiyjs92t
----------------
Business Value of BIM in Europe
mediafire.com/?sc9klw4bfc596i4
----------------

الموضوع القادم عن برنامج ال Revit Structure نتحدث فيه عن اهم مميزات البرنامج ونتطرق فى ذللك لادخال لوحات الاوتوكاد للريفت وتكوين نموذج للمبنى وتعريف العناصر الانشائية المختلفة و تكوني المنشأ وتجهيزه لعملية التحليل الانشائى من خلال وضع حالات التحميل المختلفة على المنشا مع وضع ركائز المنشأ الى جانب تسليح بعض العناصر الانشائية واخراج القطاعات لها وتصدير جزء من هذا التسليح لبرنامج ال AutoCAD Structure Detailing,وفى الجزء الخاص بحصر الكميات سنقوم بحصر الكميات لبعض عناصر المنشا مع وضع بعض الاسعار واضافه بعض المعادلات فى هذة الجداول الخاصة بالكميات و ننتهى باخراج اللوحات للمشروع وتصديره لل AutoCAD .

رابط تحميل المحاضرة
BIM-RST.rar

مدة المحاضرة : 68 دقيقة
--------------------


م عمروسعد قال:


> الجزء الاول من التعريف ببرنامج ال Robot Structure Analysis
> نتناول خلاله نقل ملف اتوكاد للروبوت وعمل نموذج انشائى وتحليله وتصميم بعض القطاعات واستخراج اللوحات والنوته الحسابيه .
> الرابط هنا
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير ​


----------



## boushy (6 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم 
مقدمة قمة في الروعة نرجو من الله ان يوفقك لتكمل ما بدات بامر الله 
لك كل الشكر وهذه هي المواضيع التي تستحق التثبيت .
*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 أغسطس 2012)

*بشمهندس عمرو ,شكرا لحضرتك جدا ولإيجابية حضرتك ومجهودك ,بصراحة يا هندسة المقدمة (أكثر من ممتازة) ومنظمة جدا ,وبصراحة مبهرة جدا جدا ,واضح قوي إن حضرتك رجل متخصص بدرجة إمتياز وبتناقش الموضوع بشكل علمي محترف ,والواحد بصراحة بعد هذه المقدمة البديعة زعل قوي من جهله بهذه التقنية التي تمثل طفرة في عالم الهندسة المدنية


أرجوك يا بشمهندس تكمل معانا وتدينا جزء من وقتك ,جزاك الله عنا كل خير ,أعتقد كل الأعضاء بعد ميشوفو الفيديو ده هيتحمسو جدا ,يعني حضرتك ممكن تشرحهم برنامج برنامج حسب الأهمية,وترتيب الBIM proccess,وطبعن مراعاة لوقت حضرتك ,ممكن يكونو حلقة بحلقة 


منتظريك يا بشمهندس بفارغ الصبر
*
​


----------



## heno9 (6 أغسطس 2012)

الرجاء من إدارة المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 أغسطس 2012)

heno9 قال:


> الرجاء من إدارة المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع



*أضم صوتي لصوتك*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (6 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يعزك ويديك من علمة وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الجبار فى اعداد المقدمة 

شغل مرتب ومنظم وان دل على شى يدل على مدى التمكن من المعلومة 

حضرتك كمل الحلقات واحنا معاك 

نفس اسلوب المهندس محمد فتحى ربنا يجزيكم كل خير 

وعشان يكون الموضوع اسهل وابسط اعتقد لو حضرتك عملت محاضرة واحدة كل اسبوع عشان وقت حضرتك 

واحنا ك اعضاء ياريت يا جماعة نشوف البرامج اللى المهندس عمرو عرضها فى المقدمة ونبدا نجيب روابط 

لها بحيث يكون الموضوع متكامل 

اعتقد الموضوع يستحق التثبيت 

فية مواضيع مثبتة بقالها فترة كبيرة اوى مشتغلتش واصحابها بعيد عن المواضيع اعتقد يتم ازالتها 

واعطاء فرص للمواضيع جديدة 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## heno9 (6 أغسطس 2012)

بس ليا رجاء يا مهندس عمرو اذا بدأت في الدورة فلا تتركها في منتصفها مثل اغلب دورات المنتدي و ربنا يديك الصحه


----------



## م عمروسعد (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً  -- ان شاء الله هحاول احط تعريف لكل برنامج بيعمل ايه واستخداماته و التقنيه نفسها كنظرية وتطبيقاتها والله المستعان


----------



## م عمروسعد (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً  -- ان شاء الله هحاول احط تعريف لكل برنامج بيعمل ايه واستخداماته و التقنيه نفسها كنظرية وتطبيقاتها والله المستعان  

** عذرا خاصية اعجبنى فى الردود تعمل بطريقه معاكسه !!


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 أغسطس 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً  -- ان شاء الله هحاول احط تعريف لكل برنامج بيعمل ايه واستخداماته و التقنيه نفسها كنظرية وتطبيقاتها والله المستعان



*بإذن الله يا بشمهندس (يا أستاذنا) ربنا هيقويك وإنشاءالله ,هتلاقي الوقت إنك تعمل كورس كامل عن كل برنامج ,كما يفعل عمالقة المنتدى,وبصراحة الموضوع شيق جدا ,والشيء المشوق أكثر إنه حضرتك متخصص بإمتياز وشرحك مرتب وعلمي ( مش مجرد تكنيك),وغير كدة الموضوع جديد على أغلبية المهندسين العرب من كل الجنسيات, توكل على الله (واحدة واحدة) إحنا مش مستعجلين (خد وقتك) وسيبها لله,وإحنا هندعيلك في رمضان وفي كل أيام السنة *:12:​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (6 أغسطس 2012)

*باذن الله متفائلين خيرا باذن الله بس الموضوع لازم يتثبت ويتشال المواضيع اللى عفى عليها الزمن دا 

فين المشرفين*​


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## heno9 (7 أغسطس 2012)

لماذ لم يثبت الموضوع و لا التثبيت لناس و ناس


----------



## م / خالد البنا (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ^_^​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (7 أغسطس 2012)

:75:بسم الله ما شاء الله فوق الممتاز ^_^:77:

احنا ان شاء الله معاك للآخر 

:32:وخد الوقت اللى حضرتك محتاجه:32: 

وربنا يتقبل منك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا م / عمرو:12:​


----------



## م عمروسعد (7 أغسطس 2012)

مرفق ملف ل ( Case Study )
case studt hilton garden inn atlanta HimesAquariumBIMreport.pdf​


----------



## boufellaga (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أود الخوض معكم في محور جد مهم متعلق بتكنولوجية bim و مشاريع الصيانة و الترميم و إعادة تأهيل المباني في الوطن العربي التي لا تخضع لمعيير تقنية متحكم فيها (سواء محاكات الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد للمبنى, المرحلية في تنفيذ الأشغال, التقييم الحقيقي لتقدم الأشغال....)
و سوف يكون بحثي القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن رابط اخر لتحميل المقدمه


----------



## heno9 (8 أغسطس 2012)

هو الجماعه المشرفين مبيدخلوش يشوفوا ان الموضوع دا محتاج للتثبيت ولا ايه


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور عل هذا العمل االعلمي النافع :: وفقك الله تعالى و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا م/عمرو وان شاء الله متابعين مع حضرتك:28:​


----------



## م عمروسعد (8 أغسطس 2012)

boufellaga قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أود الخوض معكم في محور جد مهم متعلق بتكنولوجية bim و مشاريع الصيانة و الترميم و إعادة تأهيل المباني في الوطن العربي التي لا تخضع لمعيير تقنية متحكم فيها (سواء محاكات الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد للمبنى, المرحلية في تنفيذ الأشغال, التقييم الحقيقي لتقدم الأشغال....)
> و سوف يكون بحثي القادم إن شاء الله


ماهى النقاط البحثية الى تفكر فى البدء فيها حيث ان هذا العنوان عام هستقوم بدراسة الحالة الانشائية للمبنى وعمل نموذج يحتوى على معلومات مستقاه من الاختبارات الانشائية الخاصة بتقييم المنشأ . ام الجزء الخاصة بالانظمة الموجودة فى المبنى انظمة مكفاحة الحريق و انظمة التبريد والتكييف الخ من حيث نمذجة هذا الجزء ودراسة تكلفة الصيانة وكفاءة النظم .


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (8 أغسطس 2012)

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## Sniper8 (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا نشمي و الى الامام


----------



## م / خالد البنا (9 أغسطس 2012)

متابعين ان شاء الله يا م/عمرو:2:​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً
*​


----------



## eng.awad2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يحفظك ياباش والموضع كما ذكر الاعضاء غايه فى الجمال والترتيب واللباغه واتمنى انك تواصل على ذات النهج وكل اسبوع محاضره تكون ماقصرت ابدا وشكرا ليك كتيييييير


----------



## م / خالد البنا (11 أغسطس 2012)

^_^


----------



## م عمروسعد (13 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا هو الجزء الثانى الخاص بتعريف برنامج Revit architecture ضمن مقدمة Building Information Modeling 

الرابط 
mediafire.com/download.php?kpyn8k27vy59qaz


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس على الحلقة الروعة دى وربنا يجزيك خير واحنا متابعين معاك الى النهاية 

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى *​


----------



## م عمروسعد (14 أغسطس 2012)

Business Value of BIM in Europe
mediafire.com/?sc9klw4bfc596i4


----------



## المظفر2 (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية والصحة والسعادة في الدنيا والأخرة*


----------



## rammah (14 أغسطس 2012)

اداء طيب وبارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا م/ عمرو
​


----------



## memoo101 (15 أغسطس 2012)

بعد القليل من الخبرة في مجموعة البرامج السابق التنويه اليها وجدت ان الرسم ASD اسهل بكثير من الريفت الانشائي والمعماري فهل من الممكن الرسم autocad strctural detailing ثم التحويل الي الريفيت واستخدام المميزات التي لم نتناولها حتي الان وشكرا


----------



## م عمروسعد (15 أغسطس 2012)

memoo101 قال:


> بعد القليل من الخبرة في مجموعة البرامج السابق التنويه اليها وجدت ان الرسم ASD اسهل بكثير من الريفت الانشائي والمعماري فهل من الممكن الرسم autocad strctural detailing ثم التحويل الي الريفيت واستخدام المميزات التي لم نتناولها حتي الان وشكرا


برنامج ال ASD هو برنامج مختص فى الرسومات التشغيلية Shop Drawing هو يعمل على بيئة ال Autocad مع اضافة مجموعة من ال Macros بينما ال Revit فكرة مختلفة تماماً تعتمد على تكوين نموذج يحاكى المبنى الواقعى ومنه نقوم باخراج اللوحات والكميات مثلا بعد الانتهاء من عمل النموذج فى الريفيت الانشائى يمكن بسهولة تصدير النموذج للASD


----------



## م-خالد (16 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى المهندس الفاضل
وهى برامج تعمل محاكاة للمنشأ مع الطبيعة وتستخدم فى عمل المخططات التنفزية وحساب الكميات وكمية المخططات الخارجة منها كثيرة ودقيقة جدا وهى برامج على سبيل المثال
asd , revit , tekla , strucad ,ram , graitec , sta4cad
لكن حسب وجهة نظرى اسهلهم فى النمزجة هو التكلا استركشر


----------



## memoo101 (16 أغسطس 2012)

لماذا الريفيت لا يوجد به رسم المحاور بالسرعة الموجودة في asd كما انه لا يوجد به object snap و كذلك رسم القواعد في منتصف الاعمدة ليس بسهولة asd واعتقد انه في الريفيت ينقصه الكثير من المرونة وسرعة الرسم عنه في asd وخصوصا ان asd يعمل كما تفضل تحت بيئة الاتوكاد فهو اكثر مرونة من الريفيت


----------



## بةمو (16 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hnyshwky (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس عمر عمل رائع ونرجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## م عمروسعد (16 أغسطس 2012)

memoo101 قال:


> لماذا الريفيت لا يوجد به رسم المحاور بالسرعة الموجودة في asd كما انه لا يوجد به object snap و كذلك رسم القواعد في منتصف الاعمدة ليس بسهولة asd واعتقد انه في الريفيت ينقصه الكثير من المرونة وسرعة الرسم عنه في asd وخصوصا ان asd يعمل كما تفضل تحت بيئة الاتوكاد فهو اكثر مرونة من الريفيت


هذه الامكانيات توجد فى الريفت مع الاختلاف فى الجزء الخاص ب Snap


----------



## hnyshwky (18 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس عمر . جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع . ارجو المساعده فى استفسار بخصوص مشكله . وهى كالاتى : اثناء عمل Tag Family لكى استخدمها بالتحديد مع ال Beams بحيث يكون ال Description Syntax مكون من سطرين . السطر الاول يحتوى على قطاع الكمره وتم عمله باستخدام Shared Paramters والحمد لله . والسطر الثانى اردت ان يكون قيمه منسوب ال Tob Of Beam ولكن لم اجد Paramter او Lable يعطى المنسوب . فهل هناك Label يعبر من منسوب او هل ممكن عمل Shared Parameter ليأخذ قيه منسوب ال Top Of Beam وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عمروسعد (18 أغسطس 2012)

hnyshwky قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس عمر . جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع . ارجو المساعده فى استفسار بخصوص مشكله . وهى كالاتى : اثناء عمل Tag Family لكى استخدمها بالتحديد مع ال Beams بحيث يكون ال Description Syntax مكون من سطرين . السطر الاول يحتوى على قطاع الكمره وتم عمله باستخدام Shared Paramters والحمد لله . والسطر الثانى اردت ان يكون قيمه منسوب ال Tob Of Beam ولكن لم اجد Paramter او Lable يعطى المنسوب . فهل هناك Label يعبر من منسوب او هل ممكن عمل Shared Parameter ليأخذ قيه منسوب ال Top Of Beam وجزاكم الله خيرا


هذه الامكانية موجودة فى الريفت Annotate tab / Tags / Beam tag/ from the options select spot elevation select top elevation


----------



## م / خالد البنا (20 أغسطس 2012)

^_^


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## hnyshwky (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى المشاركات القيمه


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (27 أغسطس 2012)

مستنينك يا بشمهندس


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الموضوع القادم عن برنامج ال Revit Structure نتحدث فيه عن اهم مميزات البرنامج ونتطرق فى ذللك لادخال لوحات الاوتوكاد للريفت وتكوين نموذج للمبنى وتعريف العناصر الانشائية المختلفة و تكوني المنشأ وتجهيزه لعملية التحليل الانشائى من خلال وضع حالات التحميل المختلفة على المنشا مع وضع ركائز المنشأ الى جانب تسليح بعض العناصر الانشائية واخراج القطاعات لها وتصدير جزء من هذا التسليح لبرنامج ال AutoCAD Structure Detailing,وفى الجزء الخاص بحصر الكميات سنقوم بحصر الكميات لبعض عناصر المنشا مع وضع بعض الاسعار واضافه بعض المعادلات فى هذة الجداول الخاصة بالكميات و ننتهى باخراج اللوحات للمشروع وتصديره لل AutoCAD . 

*الملف قيد الرفع


----------



## mohammad1011 (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وفي انتظار المزيد عن هذه التقنية الرائعة


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 أغسطس 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الموضوع القادم عن برنامج ال Revit Structure نتحدث فيه عن اهم مميزات البرنامج ونتطرق فى ذللك لادخال لوحات الاوتوكاد للريفت وتكوين نموذج للمبنى وتعريف العناصر الانشائية المختلفة و تكوني المنشأ وتجهيزه لعملية التحليل الانشائى من خلال وضع حالات التحميل المختلفة على المنشا مع وضع ركائز المنشأ الى جانب تسليح بعض العناصر الانشائية واخراج القطاعات لها وتصدير جزء من هذا التسليح لبرنامج ال AutoCAD Structure Detailing,وفى الجزء الخاص بحصر الكميات سنقوم بحصر الكميات لبعض عناصر المنشا مع وضع بعض الاسعار واضافه بعض المعادلات فى هذة الجداول الخاصة بالكميات و ننتهى باخراج اللوحات للمشروع وتصديره لل AutoCAD .
> 
> *الملف قيد الرفع



رابط تحميل المحاضرة 
BIM-RST.rar

مدة المحاضرة : 68 دقيقة


----------



## mohammad1011 (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووور مهندس عمرو سعد ولكن لي رجاء ارجوا الاستجابة له بسرعة

اتمنى لو انك ترفع لنا ملف الاتوكاد الذي عملت عليه من اجل ان نقوم بالتطبيق عليه مباشرة 

اتمنى ان ترفع لنا الملف بسرعة كي اقوم بتطبيق الدرس مباشرة

وشكرا


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 أغسطس 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> مشكووووور مهندس عمرو سعد ولكن لي رجاء ارجوا الاستجابة له بسرعة
> 
> اتمنى لو انك ترفع لنا ملف الاتوكاد الذي عملت عليه من اجل ان نقوم بالتطبيق عليه مباشرة
> 
> ...



انت تقدر تطبق الفكرة على اى ملف اتوكاد عندك لاى منشأ .
ومرفق ملف اتوكاد ينفع للغرض ده


----------



## mohammad1011 (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووور على الاستجابة السريعة
ولكن هدفي من الملف هو من اجل التعليم ( لكي اطبق المثال بحذافيره )
ومن ثم اطبق على ملفات اتوكاد اخرى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (28 أغسطس 2012)

*متشكرين يا بشمهندس على متابعتك للموضوع وتخصيص جزء من وقتك لكى نستفيد من ما انعم الله عليك 

انت بجد تستاهل شكر بجد على مجهودك والموضوع دا من اكتر المواضيع اللى بيستفيد منها الاعضاء

شكرا 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (28 أغسطس 2012)

*انا عندى سؤال ليك يا بشمهندس لو تكرمت

دلوقتى نفترض ان البلاطة اللى عندى مش كلها نفس النوع يعنى حضرتك تناولت فى شرحك ان البلاطة كلها فلات سلاب 

نفترض انى عندى بلاطة هوردى وجنبها بلاطة فلات ازاى اقدر امثل البلاطة الهوردى فى البرنامج 

ومع تعد انواع البلاطات انا فى ملف الكاد مش هعمل السقف polyline هعمل كل بلاطة polyline متغيرة polyline لوحدها بس هتبقى حدود البلاطة هتبدا من نص الكمرة 

شكرا ليك على الشرح المتميز

منتظر رد حضرتك 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (28 أغسطس 2012)

*لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عمرو انا عندى ريفيت 2010 ولما بسطبة بيجى فى الاخر وبيطلع كام رسالة خطا ويفتح واجى اعمل اى حاجة فية يقولى مش معرفة 

لو حضرتك تتكرم بروابط لبرنامج revit structure اى اصدار لو 2010 او 2011 او 2012 تكون روابط شغالة والبرنامج مجرب من خلال الروابط دى 

تقبل تحياتى 

شكرا *​


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *انا عندى سؤال ليك يا بشمهندس لو تكرمت
> 
> دلوقتى نفترض ان البلاطة اللى عندى مش كلها نفس النوع يعنى حضرتك تناولت فى شرحك ان البلاطة كلها فلات سلاب
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للجزء ان ممكن يبقى فى اكتر نظام انشائى فى السقف ده ممكن نعمله بسهوله جدا مثال السقف الهوردى انت بترسم الحدود بتاعه السقف ده بتخانة ال 5 سم مثلا وبتحط تحتها الاعصاب من خلال حاجه اسمها Beam System ودى موجودة فى القائمة الانشائى و بتختار منها قطاع العصب الى انت عايز ترسمه.
بالنسبه للجزء الخاص بحدود البلاطه والكمرة وطريقة الرسم انت بترسم حدود البلاطه بحدودها الى جايه من المعمارى عادى وبعد كده بترسم الكمرات الريفت بيفهم ان الجزء المشترك بين السقف والكمرة مش هيتحسب مرتين هو هيتحسب مره واحده مع السقف وفى حصر الكمرات هيحسب الجزء الى ساقط تحت السقف بس.


darkmetal1001 قال:


> *لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عمرو انا عندى ريفيت 2010 ولما بسطبة بيجى فى الاخر وبيطلع كام رسالة خطا ويفتح واجى اعمل اى حاجة فية يقولى مش معرفة
> 
> لو حضرتك تتكرم بروابط لبرنامج revit structure اى اصدار لو 2010 او 2011 او 2012 تكون روابط شغالة والبرنامج مجرب من خلال الروابط دى
> 
> ...



هو الفيرجن الى بنشرح عليه هو 2013 وده موجود من شهر ابريل الماضى 
اتوديسك فى 2013 نزلت 4 اصدارات من الريفت 
Revit Architecture
Revit structure
Revit MEP 
دول التلاته الاساسيين نزلت نسخه رابعه اسمها Revit بس ودى بتشمل ال3 اصدارات دون وجود اى نقص فى الاعدادت بتاعته .

انت ممكن تنزل نسخه من موقع اتوديسك نفسه 
Autodesk Revit 2013 - Download Free Trial - Autodesk

الجزء المهم انك تخلى النت شغال وانت بتسطب لانه بينزل المكتبه بتاعته من على النت ودى بتبقى كبيرة وهتلاقيه بياخد وقت فى تنزيلها تقريبا 2.5 GB وده هيوفر عليك قصه تزبيط التمليت للبرنامج لانه هينل متزبط.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (28 أغسطس 2012)

*انا حاليا بنزل اصدار 2011 بروابط ميديا فير 

والله المستعان*​


----------



## esmaelbaker (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hnyshwky (28 أغسطس 2012)

رائع مهندس عمر جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad1011 (29 أغسطس 2012)

مشكلة في البرنامج :

لقد قمت بعمل الدرس على برنامج Revit 2013 ولكن عندما وصلت إلى مرحلة Analyze
فتحت قائمة Analyze ولكني لم أجد سوى خانتين وهما : 
Select
Energy Analyze 
فالرجاء ممن يعلم حل لهذه المشكلة يخبرني كيف اظهر قائمة analyze كاملة كما تظهر في الدرس 
وهل لهذا علاقة بنسخة البرنامج 

وشكرا


----------



## rammah (29 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *انا حاليا بنزل اصدار 2011 بروابط ميديا فير
> 
> والله المستعان*​


السلام عليك اخى الكريم
ارجو منك ان تضع لنا روابط التنزيل


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (29 أغسطس 2012)

rammah قال:


> السلام عليك اخى الكريم
> ارجو منك ان تضع لنا روابط التنزيل



للاسف يا اخى جلست امام الجهاز اكثر من 6 ساعات وكانت الروابط ميديا فير ولما كملت التنزيل اكتشفت انة يوجد ملفات معطوبة وتضايقت كثيرا 

انا الان قمت بتسطيب اصدار 2010 وللاسف مرحلة الكراك تفشل ولما سالت قالوا ان هذة المشكلة تحدث عند تسطيب اصدارات مختلفة مع بعض يعنى كاد 2007 مع رفيت 2010 وماكس 2009 

ابحث الان عن اصدار اخر وروابط اخرى شغالة


----------



## م عمروسعد (29 أغسطس 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> مشكلة في البرنامج :
> 
> لقد قمت بعمل الدرس على برنامج Revit 2013 ولكن عندما وصلت إلى مرحلة Analyze
> فتحت قائمة Analyze ولكني لم أجد سوى خانتين وهما :
> ...



النسخة الى انت شغال عليها المعمارى بس هتلاقى فيها جزء من الإنشائى لكن مش كل الخيارات


----------



## mohammad1011 (29 أغسطس 2012)

اخي عمرو سعد النسخة التي عندي هي revit 2013 النسخة الجامعة 
وقوائمها 
Archetecture
Structure
Mep
اليس هذا يعني انها النسخة الجامعة بالاضافة الى انني املك النسخ الاخرى
ولكنني اعمل على هذه من اجل ان اعرف ان كنت استطيع استبدالها بالاخريات

على كل حال شكرا
وربما المشكلة في التنصيب او في الخيارات


----------



## م عمروسعد (29 أغسطس 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> اخي عمرو سعد النسخة التي عندي هي revit 2013 النسخة الجامعة
> وقوائمها
> Archetecture
> Structure
> ...



يبقى هتلاقى فى الOptions بتاعه البرنامج فى الجزء الخاص ب User Interface خيارات التحليل الانشائى محتاجه تتنشط


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اخيرا وجدت رابط لنسخة revit structure 2012 

Download program Autodesk Revit Structure 2012 by Autodesk, Inc

بس مبينزلش معاة الكراك ودا ربنا يسهل وانزلة من مكان تانى *​


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أغسطس 2012)

سلام عليكم 
تقبل تقديري لمجهودك في نشر الإفادة نسأل الله أن يتقبل منك
بس أنا مشكلتي إنت الإنترنت ضعيف فمش قادر أحمل الحلقات لو ممكن تعمل قناة لك على اليوتيوب وترفع عليها أكون شاكر


----------



## memoo101 (30 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز لا اجد طريقة للتعبير عن امتناني لما قدمته من شرح وان كنت الحظ ان ضيق الوقت يسبب السرعة في الشرح كما انني كنت لا استطيع متابعة يدك في الاوامر الخاصة بالبرنامج 
وكانك تتعامل مع محترفين وليس مبتدئين ارجو ان كان لديك اي ملفات من اعدادك كملاحظات علي البرنامج باللغة العربية ان ترفعها حتي لو كانت بخط اليد 
كما ارجو ان ياخذ rst وقت اكبر من خلال شرح نوافذه واحدة تلو الاخري حتي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع شاكرين ما تبذله من مجهود خارق


----------



## mohammad1011 (30 أغسطس 2012)

تم تطبيق الدرس
وهو بحق درس رائع
وفي انتظار المزيد

ولكن لي سؤال بما ان الدرس القادم عن الروبوت

بمقارنة الروبوت مع البرامج الاخرى كساب وايتاب والستاد فهل هو افضل منها ام ماذا
اذا كنت اعرف برامج غيره فما الذي سيدفعني للتعلم عليه 
اتمنى ذكر مميزات هذا البرنامج فبرامج التحليل كثيرة

وشكار


----------



## مصطفي محمد عبيد (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## م عمروسعد (30 أغسطس 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> سلام عليكم
> تقبل تقديري لمجهودك في نشر الإفادة نسأل الله أن يتقبل منك
> بس أنا مشكلتي إنت الإنترنت ضعيف فمش قادر أحمل الحلقات لو ممكن تعمل قناة لك على اليوتيوب وترفع عليها أكون شاكر


مشكلة اليوتيوب انه محدد المدة ب 15 دقيقة


----------



## م عمروسعد (30 أغسطس 2012)

ارجوا من الادارة تجميع الروابط فى اول مشاركة


----------



## rammah (30 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> للاسف يا اخى جلست امام الجهاز اكثر من 6 ساعات وكانت الروابط ميديا فير ولما كملت التنزيل اكتشفت انة يوجد ملفات معطوبة وتضايقت كثيرا
> 
> انا الان قمت بتسطيب اصدار 2010 وللاسف مرحلة الكراك تفشل ولما سالت قالوا ان هذة المشكلة تحدث عند تسطيب اصدارات مختلفة مع بعض يعنى كاد 2007 مع رفيت 2010 وماكس 2009
> 
> ابحث الان عن اصدار اخر وروابط اخرى شغالة



حياك الله ياخى الكريم وانا مقدر جهودك


----------



## rammah (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس عمرو
وارجوا من الله ان تكون هذه الدروس مرجع فى تقنية bim


----------



## م عمروسعد (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## memoo101 (31 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا للشرح المتميز وكان لي بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص ASD واسف جدا ان كنت سبقت باسئلتي هذه شرحك مقدما ولكن بعد ممارسة البرنامج وجدت جميع هذه الاسئلة تحيرني ولم اجد لها الرد الشافي في كثير من المنتديات والاستاذة الافاضل فاردت ان تكون هذه الاسئلة باعتبارك قبل الشرح لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع مع العلم بانني متخصص في عمل لوحات SHOP DRAWING وكذلك عمل الحصر وواحد من المشتاقين لتعلم هذا البرنامج لانه يعتبر نقلة في عالم المكاتب التصميمية
طريقة تحطيط الاعمدة بالنسبة للمحاور وكذلك القواعد العادية والمسلحة
طريقة اضافة خرسانات باجهادات مختلفة LEAN CONCRETE & PLAIN CONCRETE& REINFORCEMENT CONCRETE تحت القواعد المسلحة وكذلك الفرشات تحت السملات
كيفية رسم حديد القواعد المسلحة علي شكل حرف L رجل و رجل مع العلم ان الكود البريطاني والامريكي لا يستخدم مثل هذه الارجل والبعض يستخدم علي شكل حرف U
هل من طريقة لرسم حدود المنشأ الخارجية كبلاطة واحدة ثم عمل تقسيم لها الي بلاطات كل واحدة منها محاطة باربع كمرات ثم تعديل تخانة كل بلاطة ( زي DIVIDE ببرنامج SAP)
طريقة رسم السلالم ببرنامج ASD سواء قلبة او قلبتين او ثلاث قلبات او حتي اربع قلبات
اعاني كثيرا من رسم لوحة تفاصيل الكمرات فهل من طريقة لرسمها بالبساطة كما في الرسومات المرفقة وهل من طريقة لرسم حديد بشكل تقريبي للكمرات ثم عمل التعديلات اللازمة للحديد طبقا للجدوال الموجودة باللوحات التصميمة
طريقة لحصر الحديد طبقا للكود المصري والذي ياخذ في اعتباره تقليل طول السيخ طبقا لعدد الدورانات الموجدة بالسيخ وكذلك طول قفل الرباط بالكانة
لوحات القواعد والاساسات يكون هناك اكثر من قاعدة مسلحة بنفس الاسم ق1 وكذلك اكثر من قاعدة عادية التي تحت القواعد المسلحة نفسها بنفس اسم القواعد المسلحة ولكن بابعاد مختلفة وmaterial مختلفة فكيف يتثني لي ذلك


----------



## م عمروسعد (31 أغسطس 2012)

memoo101 قال:


> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا للشرح المتميز وكان لي بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص ASD واسف جدا ان كنت سبقت باسئلتي هذه شرحك مقدما ولكن بعد ممارسة البرنامج وجدت جميع هذه الاسئلة تحيرني ولم اجد لها الرد الشافي في كثير من المنتديات والاستاذة الافاضل فاردت ان تكون هذه الاسئلة باعتبارك قبل الشرح لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع مع العلم بانني متخصص في عمل لوحات SHOP DRAWING وكذلك عمل الحصر وواحد من المشتاقين لتعلم هذا البرنامج لانه يعتبر نقلة في عالم المكاتب التصميمية
> طريقة تحطيط الاعمدة بالنسبة للمحاور وكذلك القواعد العادية والمسلحة
> طريقة اضافة خرسانات باجهادات مختلفة LEAN CONCRETE & PLAIN CONCRETE& REINFORCEMENT CONCRETE تحت القواعد المسلحة وكذلك الفرشات تحت السملات
> كيفية رسم حديد القواعد المسلحة علي شكل حرف L رجل و رجل مع العلم ان الكود البريطاني والامريكي لا يستخدم مثل هذه الارجل والبعض يستخدم علي شكل حرف U
> ...



تكمن اجابة هذه الاسئلة ومن واقع ما واجهته مع هذة البرامج فى المشاريع ومع الشركات التى تعاونا معها فى انه يفضل عمل النموذج بالريفت لما يتسم به البرنامج من مرونة فى العناصر التى ذكرتها من حيث التغير فى القطاعات والمواد وتصدير هذا النموذج لل ASD ومنه يتم عمل ال Shopdrawing به.
بالنسبه للكود المصرى فهو موجود داخل البرنامج بالاقطاروالاطوال مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الدوران وطول الكانة وطول الوصلات .. الخ.


----------



## م / خالد البنا (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس عمرو ^_^

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

انا عندى بالفعل نسخه ريفيت 2013 ولكنى سطبت النسخه 2012 لان رمات الجهاز 4 جيجا لكن النسخه 2013 يفضل لها اكثر من ذلك​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تم التعديل والتثبيت ونعتذر للمهندس عمرو سعد على التاخير والتقصير


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااخيرا تم التثبيت


----------



## م عمروسعد (2 سبتمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تم التعديل والتثبيت ونعتذر للمهندس عمرو سعد على التاخير والتقصير



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس عمرو*
*باذن الله لو تسمحلي هكون من المتابعين .. 
وطلبت من الاداره بالغاء تثبيت الموضوع الخاص بي لنفس الموضوع لاني اري ان حضرتك اكثر تخصصا واعمق علما في هذا الشان

زادك الله علما واتمني عدم الانقطاع...
بالتوفيق...*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*لك جزيل الشكر أستاذنا مهندس عمرو ,متابعين الموضوع على أحر من النار, شكرا للمهندس وجيه عباس على أخلاقه العالية*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كمل يا بشمهندس يا عمرو احنا معاك للاخر


----------



## Basem Rajjoub (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا.....موضوع رائع


----------



## wagih khalid (3 سبتمبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *اخيرا وجدت رابط لنسخة revit structure 2012
> 
> Download program Autodesk Revit Structure 2012 by Autodesk, Inc
> 
> بس مبينزلش معاة الكراك ودا ربنا يسهل وانزلة من مكان تانى *​




*
ده **** النسخه 2012 للنواتين 32  و 64 
ولو محتاج 2013  موجود باذن الله
بالتوفيق....*





*AUTODESK_REVIT_STRUCTURE_V2012-ISO.6309146.TPB.rar*​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس عمرو 

كان عندى استفسار ؟؟؟

انا مسطب نسخه الريفيت 2012 بس انا كنت مسطبها الأول كنسخه الطلاب وبعدين فعلتها كنسخه عاديه بس وانا بسطبها اخترت البلد " مصر "

فلما فتحت المكتبات الموجوده فى البرنامج للعناصر الانشائيه ناقص حاجات كتير زىPILES Template وغير ان * ( Imperial )** مش موجود

يا ترى ايه الحل انا حاليا شوفت لينكات لـ

*​
Revit Extention for *Autodesk Revit 2013 
**Size: 445.8 MB 

*​
US Metric Content for Autodesk Revit 2013 

Size: 675.8 MB 

فهل ده يحل المشكله دى ولا لأ

والفيديو يوضح اللى بتكلم عنه 

<span style="color:#ffa500;"><font size="4">


----------



## م عمروسعد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> *ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس عمرو*
> *باذن الله لو تسمحلي هكون من المتابعين ..
> وطلبت من الاداره بالغاء تثبيت الموضوع الخاص بي لنفس الموضوع لاني اري ان حضرتك اكثر تخصصا واعمق علما في هذا الشان
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك ونرحب بمساهماتك


----------



## م عمروسعد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس عمرو
> 
> كان عندى استفسار ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



الحل انك تدخل على Control Panel/Programes&features/change Autodesk Revit Structure 2012/
هتطلعلك ويندوز فيها Add /Remove Features اختار منها مصر بعد كده خليه يكمل هو هيحمل المكتبه مظبوط بس المهم ان الانترنيت مايفصلش فى النص .


----------



## م عمروسعد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عذرأ على التاخير للانشغال و ان شاء الله نكمل بقية الموضوعات قريباً


----------



## wagih khalid (3 سبتمبر 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> *
> ده **** النسخه 2012 للنواتين 32  و 64
> ولو محتاج 2013  موجود باذن الله
> بالتوفيق....*
> ...






*هذا هو رابط الكراك والسابق كان رابط البرنامج تورنت
عذرا للخلط الغير مقصود...*

*Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (5 سبتمبر 2012)

احنا معاك يا بشمهندس عمرو ومستنينك للاخر


----------



## superkokoman (6 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم يا باشمهندس انا لما جيت ابعت المدويل من الريفت للايتاب ظهرت المشكله دى 



 Click Image to Enlarge Image Hosting




 Click Image to Enlarge Image Hosting
​


----------



## eng_nabawy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ربنا يحفظك يا مهندس عمرو ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
بس استفسار صغير واحتمال يبقى اول استفسار يعنى 
هل هيبقى كل الفيديوهات والملفات الهامه فى اول مشاركه
وياريت لو المشرفين الافاضل يهتموا بالموضوع ده علشان سهوله الوصول 
وشكرا جزيلا على العمل الرائع


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> *هذا هو رابط الكراك والسابق كان رابط البرنامج تورنت
> عذرا للخلط الغير مقصود...*
> 
> *free cloud storage - mediafire*
> ​




السلام عليكم 

ربنا يبارك فيكم يابشمهندسين عمرو والمهندس وجيه

بس الكراك مش موجود انا نزلت البرنامج بس الكراك مش موجود ياهندسه

وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## wagih khalid (7 سبتمبر 2012)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> [/color]
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...




*Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire*


*ده رابط الكراك يا هندسه وشغال مفيش مشكله*​


----------



## aziz73351 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## hnyshwky (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس عمر 
فى ال type properities الخاصه بالdimension جزى اسمه Dimension Line Snap Distance استأذك عاوز اعرف اoption دا بيتحكم فى اى جزى من الdimension او بيعمل ايه


----------



## masry100100 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بشمهندس عمرو سعد عندى سؤالين
1 - إذا حبيت أعمل موديل للمعمارى من اللوحات الموجودة هل بستخدم لوح الأوتوكاد زى الإنشائى كده ولا بستخدم ملف الريفت الإنشائى أيهما أفضل؟ مع العلم إنه يهمنى حصر الكميات فى الأعتبار.
2 - لما يكون عندى حائط وعليه طبقة لياسة هل الأفضل رسم حائط ومن Edit Structure أضيف عليه طبقة اللياسة عليه ولا إنى أعمل الحائط وأعمل حائط تانى فوقيه بسمك طبقة اللياسة لأنى الطريقة الأول أسهل لكنها مش بتساعدنى فى الحصر لأن الريفيت بيشوفها حائط واحد فقط ومش بيحسب طبقة اللياسة على عكس الحل التانى اللى بيحسب فيه الطبقتين ولكنه أصعب فى الموديلينج وبالذات فى المشاريع الكبيرة فهل عند حضرتك حل أحسن أو ليك وجهة نظر أفضل؟


----------



## masry100100 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال كمان يا هندسة إزاى أعمل سقف هوردى؟


----------



## مصطفى_0000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكرا جدا


----------



## md-salem (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هو ده تكامل علوم التصميم و التنفيذ و الادارة يا باشمهندسين , احنا دلوقتى شايفين المستقبل يا سادة ........ الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس عمرو حقيقى الله ينور


----------



## KingNights (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس عمرو على هذا المجهود الجميل 
أنا سطبت الريفيت الإنشائي نسخة 2013 
و لكن أثناء تطبيق الدرس لاحظت ان هناك بعض الاوامر الفرعية غير موجودة مثل الموجودة في قائمة Analyze
و هناك قوائم بأكملها غير موجودة 
مثل قائمة 
Extensions 
BimObjects
Yeahso

رجاء الإفادة كيف يتم إضافة تلك القوائم

و الف شكر لك*


----------



## م عمروسعد (14 سبتمبر 2012)

superkokoman قال:


> لو سمحتم يا باشمهندس انا لما جيت ابعت المدويل من الريفت للايتاب ظهرت المشكله دى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لازم يكون الايتاب معموله **** بطريقة انك تعمل ملف ترخيص وتحطه جوا الايتاب وبعد كده المفترض ال CSI Revit يشتغل.



hnyshwky قال:


> مهندس عمر
> فى ال type properities الخاصه بالdimension جزى اسمه Dimension Line Snap Distance استأذك عاوز اعرف اoption دا بيتحكم فى اى جزى من الdimension او بيعمل ايه


الجزء ده خاص باى Dimention line لما تيجى تكمله او تعمل واحد جنبه ايه هى المسافه الى يلقط منها ال Dimention الجديد.



masry100100 قال:


> بشمهندس عمرو سعد عندى سؤالين
> 1 - إذا حبيت أعمل موديل للمعمارى من اللوحات الموجودة هل بستخدم لوح الأوتوكاد زى الإنشائى كده ولا بستخدم ملف الريفت الإنشائى أيهما أفضل؟ مع العلم إنه يهمنى حصر الكميات فى الأعتبار.
> 2 - لما يكون عندى حائط وعليه طبقة لياسة هل الأفضل رسم حائط ومن Edit Structure أضيف عليه طبقة اللياسة عليه ولا إنى أعمل الحائط وأعمل حائط تانى فوقيه بسمك طبقة اللياسة لأنى الطريقة الأول أسهل لكنها مش بتساعدنى فى الحصر لأن الريفيت بيشوفها حائط واحد فقط ومش بيحسب طبقة اللياسة على عكس الحل التانى اللى بيحسب فيه الطبقتين ولكنه أصعب فى الموديلينج وبالذات فى المشاريع الكبيرة فهل عند حضرتك حل أحسن أو ليك وجهة نظر أفضل؟



بالنسبه للجزء الاول يفضل عمل الموديل المعمارى منفصل ومطابقة مع النموذج الانشائى.
بالنسبه للجزء التانى : طبقات الحائط تكون مجموعه فى حائط واحد ثم بعد ذلك يتم استخدام خاصية Parts فى الحوائط وبعد ذلك عمل حصر للمواد Material takeoff schedule لل Parts مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار درجات التفصيل فى النموج تبعا لمراحل المشروع .



masry100100 قال:


> سؤال كمان يا هندسة إزاى أعمل سقف هوردى؟



باستخدام امر Beam system بتعمل بيه الاعصاب وبعد كده بتعرف الجزء ال Solid كسقف عادى .


----------



## محمود علام (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## masry100100 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> باستخدام امر Beam system بتعمل بيه الاعصاب وبعد كده بتعرف الجزء ال Solid كسقف عادى .


طيب إزاى فى الحالة ديه أقدر أعمل بلوكات الطوب بين الأعصاب؟


----------



## م عمروسعد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

kingnights قال:


> *الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس عمرو على هذا المجهود الجميل أنا سطبت الريفيت الإنشائي نسخة 2013 و لكن أثناء تطبيق الدرس لاحظت ان هناك بعض الاوامر الفرعية غير موجودة مثل الموجودة في قائمة analyze و هناك قوائم بأكملها غير موجودة مثل قائمة extensions bimobjects yeahso رجاء الإفادة كيف يتم إضافة تلك القوائم و الف شكر لك*


 النسخه التى اعمل عليها بها كل فروع البرنامج المعمارى والانشائى والإلكتروميكانيكال لذلك تجد بعض الخواص غير موجودة فى النسخه الانشائية وهى الخاصه بحسابات الإلكتروميكانيكال وهى لا تؤثر على النموذج الانشائى فى شئ.


> * طيب إزاى فى الحالة ديه أقدر أعمل بلوكات الطوب بين الأعصاب؟ *


 هنا ياتى سؤال مهم هل توجد فائدة حقيقة مع اضافة البلوكات وهل تتناسب مع المجهود المبذول فيها و حجم النموذج. اذا كان الهدف الاظهار فى الرسومات يمكن رسمها 2d فى التفاصيل


----------



## mohammad1011 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو سعد الدرس القادم متى سوف تقوم بوضعه
و اذا كان البرنامج القادم هو روبوت 
ارجوا من ضرتك وضع شرح بسيط عن البرنامج بالمقارنة مع برامج التحليل الاخرى
وشكرا


----------



## masry100100 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> النسخه التى اعمل عليها بها كل فروع البرنامج المعمارى والانشائى والإلكتروميكانيكال لذلك تجد بعض الخواص غير موجودة فى النسخه الانشائية وهى الخاصه بحسابات الإلكتروميكانيكال وهى لا تؤثر على النموذج الانشائى فى شئ. هنا ياتى سؤال مهم هل توجد فائدة حقيقة مع اضافة البلوكات وهل تتناسب مع المجهود المبذول فيها و حجم النموذج. اذا كان الهدف الاظهار فى الرسومات يمكن رسمها 2d فى التفاصيل


الغرض هو حساب كميات البلوك المطلوبة للسقف
طيب إيه رائيك فى حالة إذا إستخدمت الـ Family فى عمل بلوك مفرغ؟


----------



## ahmed moustafa22 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

eng. amr 
first, thanx very much for your effort 
second, in the step when i enter the definition of the material of coloumns by the keynotes i got this message 

and i searched for the path of it and can't find :S


----------



## م.الدجيل (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا ووفقك الرب


----------



## KingNights (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بشمهندس عمرو
أنا أخدت ثطاع في العمود ذي الدرس
و صدرت ل
Structure detailngs
بس القطاع ظهر في الإتجاه الآخر (العمودي)
و الكانات مظهرتش ؟؟؟
و الف شكر ليك على المتابعة


----------



## masry100100 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> بالنسبه للجزء التانى : طبقات الحائط تكون مجموعه فى حائط واحد ثم بعد ذلك يتم استخدام خاصية Parts فى الحوائط وبعد ذلك عمل حصر للمواد Material takeoff schedule لل Parts مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار درجات التفصيل فى النموج تبعا لمراحل المشروع .


بالنسبة للـ Parts عندى فيها مشكلة لما يكون عندى حائط ليه إرتفاع مثلاُ 3.00 متر وفوقه كمرة 60 سم تحت منسوب السقف فبالتالى طبقة اللياسة هيكون إرتفاعها 3.60 متر فإزاى أقدر أتحكم فى إرتفاع طبقة اللياسة منفصلة عن الحائط بعد ماحولها Parts لأنى عملت section عشان أقدر أتحكم فى الإرتفاع لقيته مش مدينى حرية تحكم فى الطبقات هى طبقة واحدة بس


----------



## ابوليث (19 سبتمبر 2012)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnx


----------



## nawalid6 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بداية قوية جدااا لمجال سيكون هو السائد للمرحلة القادمة نتمني لسيادتكم التوفيق


----------



## emara369 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف اشكر حضرتك على المجهود العظيم ده ازاي انا بقالي فترة بحاولي ادور ازاي اخد الدورة في الجامعة الامريكية وهي متاحة ولا لا .. بس بجد شكرا لحضرتك جدا وان شاء الله متابع لباقي الكورس واعدوا الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## omar iraqi (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...بانتظار المزيد


----------



## mohammad1011 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

متى الدرس القادم ؟
عن ماذا سيكون ؟
الرجاء الاسراع قدر الامكان ؟
شكرا


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*الشكر جزيل الشكر لك 
إن شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
و نحن فى إنتظار المحاضرات التالية *


----------



## engahmedaskar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بصراحة طول ما فيه ناس بتتعب نفسها عشان تفيد ناس تانيه بدون مقابل - يبقي هنرتقي دايما للأفضل والعرب هيبقي ليهم شأن تاني خاااااالص علمياً - جزاكم الله خيرا - تم التحميل و جاري المشاهدة


----------



## م عمروسعد (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmed moustafa22 قال:


> eng. amr
> first, thanx very much for your effort
> second, in the step when i enter the definition of the material of coloumns by the keynotes i got this message
> مشاهدة المرفق 83582
> and i searched for the path of it and can't find :S


you can configure keynot setting from the annotate tab under tags /keynoting setting

as the attached image 




KingNights قال:


> بشمهندس عمرو
> أنا أخدت ثطاع في العمود ذي الدرس
> و صدرت ل
> Structure detailngs
> ...



يجب استخدام ال Extentions للتصدير لل ASD مع ضبط الاعداد الخاصه بال Template للبرنامج .



masry100100 قال:


> بالنسبة للـ Parts عندى فيها مشكلة لما يكون عندى حائط ليه إرتفاع مثلاُ 3.00 متر وفوقه كمرة 60 سم تحت منسوب السقف فبالتالى طبقة اللياسة هيكون إرتفاعها 3.60 متر فإزاى أقدر أتحكم فى إرتفاع طبقة اللياسة منفصلة عن الحائط بعد ماحولها Parts لأنى عملت section عشان أقدر أتحكم فى الإرتفاع لقيته مش مدينى حرية تحكم فى الطبقات هى طبقة واحدة بس


لو انت اخترت اى طيقه من الطبقات هتلاقى فى الخصائص بتعتها حاجه اسمها Show shape handels ودى منها تقدر تسحب اى طبقة زى ما نت عايز وباتبعيه الكميات مزبوطه



emara369 قال:


> مش عارف اشكر حضرتك على المجهود العظيم ده ازاي انا بقالي فترة بحاولي ادور ازاي اخد الدورة في الجامعة الامريكية وهي متاحة ولا لا .. بس بجد شكرا لحضرتك جدا وان شاء الله متابع لباقي الكورس واعدوا الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


االجامعه الامريكية بتقدم الكورسات الخاصة بال BIM تحت مدرسة التعليم المستمر 



mohammad1011 قال:


> متى الدرس القادم ؟
> عن ماذا سيكون ؟
> الرجاء الاسراع قدر الامكان ؟
> شكرا



عذرا على التاخير لاسباب صحية ان شاء الله قريبا هيكون الموضوع الجديد خاص بالروبوت وامكانياته و الفرق بينه وبين البرامج الاخرى 


شكراً جزيلا ومرحب دائمأ بالاسئله


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم....اليكم هذا الموقع المتميز والذي يحتوي على مكتبه للريفت وتفاصيل للكاد..

Free BIM :: Building Information Modeling

منقول للفائده


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للبشمهندس عمرو وربنا يجزيك خير على الشرح العظيم 
ياريت يابشمهندس تكمل الشرح دون انقطاع وربنا يوفقك فى شرح برنامج الروبوت


----------



## emara369 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت يا هندسة تعرفنا افضل الاماكن في مصر ممكن ناخد فيها الدورة ونظامها ايه ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

يوتيوب
BIMtopia - YouTube


----------



## emara369 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت لينكات المكتبة Revit 2013 بجد الموضوع ده عاملي ازمة .. جزاكم الله خير


----------



## engineer marwa (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا .....موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لكل مايحبة ويرضاة موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## mmd230 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو : جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدموه 
لي تساؤل : أنا أعمل منذ فترة على برنامج الروبوت وبصراحة تركت كل البرامج الأخرى وتفرغت للعمل عليه\ولكن احد الاخوة"ممن يقول أنه محترف في الروبوت" 
يقول ان البرنامج "ضعيف جداً" من ناحية التحليل الديناميكي على الزلازل وبصراحة انا مصدوووووووووووووم بشدة لأني تعودت على البرنامج ولا يمكن لي أن أعمل على غيره
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟؟
أرجوك أريد جواب دقيق عن هذه الناحية ؟ وهل etabs أفضل من الروبوت؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عملت مشروع بالريفيت solid slab
الكمرات بتظهر عندى منقطة يابشمهندس عمرو 
ده ليه؟


----------



## م / خالد البنا (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا م/عمرو <<< شفاك الله وعافاك 

منتظرينك ان شاء الله​


----------



## م عمروسعد (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الجزء الاول من التعريف ببرنامج ال Robot Structure Analysis 
نتناول خلاله نقل ملف اتوكاد للروبوت وعمل نموذج انشائى وتحليله وتصميم بعض القطاعات واستخراج اللوحات والنوته الحسابيه .
الرابط هنا

وكل عام وانتم بخير ​


----------



## م عمروسعد (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> انا عملت مشروع بالريفيت solid slab
> الكمرات بتظهر عندى منقطة يابشمهندس عمرو
> ده ليه؟



الريفيت فى نوعين من اتجاه القطع فى انه يقطع ويبص لتحت زى المعمارى علشان كده بيظهر الكمرة منقطه وفى نوع تانى انه بيقطع ويبص لفوق وفى الحاله دى الكمرات هتبان Solid


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

يعنى استخدم ملف التيمبليت 
اللى هو up?


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبة للروبوت يابشمهندس 
فى الدور الاول بعد مارسمت السقف مفيش اى اندكاشن للاعمدة 
انا بحثت فى display بس مش عارف اظهرها اللى ظهر الحوائط فقط


----------



## م عمروسعد (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> يعنى استخدم ملف التيمبليت
> اللى هو up?



ده احد الحلول



الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> بالنسبة للروبوت يابشمهندس
> فى الدور الاول بعد مارسمت السقف مفيش اى اندكاشن للاعمدة
> انا بحثت فى display بس مش عارف اظهرها اللى ظهر الحوائط فقط



الاعمده بتظهر قطاعتها لما بنكون فى ال plan مش فى ال View


----------



## mohammad1011 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو سعد مشكور جدا على الدرس الجديد

ولكن لي استفسار :
- هل هناك ميزات ملموسة تجعل من الروبوت افضل من برامج كالساب والايتاب والستاد تجلعني انتقل اليه وافضله
- هناك الكثير من الواضيع تقول ان هذا البرنامج ضعيف وفيه كثير من الخلل وبامكانك رؤيتها في هذا المنتدى ، فما ردك على ذلك وهل بالامكان الاعتماد على هذا البرنامج 
بشكل تام وكامل في المشاريع ( هذا السؤال بسبب ان البرنامج جديد وليس مشهورا عندنا بعد )

- بالنسبة لبرنامج Revit structure في اضافات البرنامج عتد اختيار خيار التسليح الاتي :
Automatic reinforcement generation فان التسليح يتم ، ولكن على اي اساس تم وضعه فلم اقم بتحليل المنشا
وايضا هل هذا التسليح الاوتوماتيكي صحيح أم خطا

وشكرا


----------



## م عمروسعد (25 أكتوبر 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> مهندس عمرو سعد مشكور جدا على الدرس الجديد
> 
> ولكن لي استفسار :
> - هل هناك ميزات ملموسة تجعل من الروبوت افضل من برامج كالساب والايتاب والستاد تجلعني انتقل اليه وافضله
> ...



هل هناك ميزات ملموسة تجعل من الروبوت افضل من برامج كالساب والايتاب والستاد تجلعني انتقل اليه وافضله


البرنامج فيه المميزات الاتيه :-
سهولة الادخال بمعنى ان الرسم عليه سهل الى جانب انك بتاخد الداتا من الاتوكاد او الريفيت بسهوله 
امكانية التصميم وو اخراج نوته حسابيه مفصله واخراج رسومات ( غير موجوده فى الساب او الايتاب)
تقسيم العناصر فى الروبوت ( Meshing )افضل بكثير من الساب والايتاب الى جانب الدقه على عكس الساب والايتاب يفضل عملها يدويا لضمان النتائج 
البرنامج يوجد به اكثر من محرك للحل 
امكانية ادخال الاحمال الديناميكيه بمختلف الطرق

البرنامج ليس بجديد انما هو برنامج Robot Millenium لكن اتوديسك اشتريته 



بالنسبة لبرنامج Revit structure في اضافات البرنامج عتد اختيار خيار التسليح الاتي :
Automatic reinforcement generation فان التسليح يتم ، ولكن على اي اساس تم وضعه فلم اقم بتحليل المنشا
وايضا هل هذا التسليح الاوتوماتيكي صحيح أم خطا

التسليح الاتومتاتيكى يتم بناء على اعداد افتراضيه موجوده فى البرنامج لا تمت للتصميم باى صله 
يجب ضبط الاعدادت تبعا لكل عنصر تبعاً للقطاع المراد تسليحه


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا كنت فى البلان يابشمهندس مش عارف المشكلة فى ايه الصراحة والحوائط ظاهرة عادى


----------



## alaa_ce (25 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ... الصفحة ده ممكن تساعد الناس برده فى موضوع BIM
Engineering Courses | Facebook


----------



## alaa_ce (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> انا عملت مشروع بالريفيت solid slab
> الكمرات بتظهر عندى منقطة يابشمهندس عمرو
> ده ليه؟


حضرتك ممكن تعمليها من Visiablity And Graphics ------ Structural Framing ------ Hidden line ---- Make it Solid


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبة يابشمهندس للسقف solid بيبقى الكمرات معمولة من وش العمود كده لما هصدر الملف للروبوت بتبقى 
analytical model 
مش مضبوط ايه الحل؟


----------



## mohammad1011 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

في الاونة الاخيرة رايت اضافة لبرنامج robot Structural nalyis ولم افهمها جيدا ولكن يقال انها اداة مفيدة جدا وهي :
[h=3]_Robot Extensions_ - _Spreadsheet Calculator 2013_[/h]فما هي هذه الاداة وما هي فائدتها

- وسؤال اخر هل بالامكان نقل الجداول من الروبوت الى الاكسيل والتعديل عليها كما هو الحال في برامج اخرى


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> بالنسبة يابشمهندس للسقف solid بيبقى الكمرات معمولة من وش العمود كده لما هصدر الملف للروبوت بتبقى
> analytical model
> مش مضبوط ايه الحل؟



فى حاجه اسمها Analytical Adjust ودى هنتعرض ليها لما نتكلم عن نقل الموديل من الريفت للروبوت



mohammad1011 قال:


> في الاونة الاخيرة رايت اضافة لبرنامج robot Structural nalyis ولم افهمها جيدا ولكن يقال انها اداة مفيدة جدا وهي :
> *Robot Extensions - Spreadsheet Calculator 2013*
> 
> فما هي هذه الاداة وما هي فائدتها
> ...



هى اداة تربط الروبوت بمجموعه ماكروز داخل الاكسيل وشرحها يطول.

الروبوت يتفوق على المجموعه ال CSI فى جزئيه الجداول لانه يمكن التعديل فى النموذج من خلال الجدول مباشره كما يمكن تصديره للاكسيل بسهوله


----------



## mohammad1011 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور بش مهندس على الرد ، وفي انتظار درسك القادم ، لانه درس مهم وان شاء الله يجيب على كثير
من الاسئلة ، ومشكور مرة اخرى على هذه الدروس المفيدة جدا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم كم اتمنى ان اعمل على تلك البرامج الجميله فانا اعشق الرسم وعمل المناظير واتمنى ان اكمل منظور واريد ان اتعلم تلك البرامج ولكننى اعمل فى التنفيذ وعملى فى التصميم والرسم محدود جدا لنى احب ان اعمل على تلك البرامج الجميله وسؤالى للمهندس وجية والمهندس عمرو هل قمتم باخذ دورات فى هذه البرامج ام انكم تعلمتم بمجهود شخصى ؟ومساهمة منى سوف اضع رابط لتحميل برنامج الريفيت ستراكشر اصدار 2012 ومن اسفل الصفحه ستجدون الرابط بمجرد الضغط عليه سوف يتم تحميل البرنامج تلقائيا وايضا ستجدون الاصدارات الاخرى مثل 2009 و2010 و2011http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?id=16840966&siteID=123112وهذا هو الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج فى المرفقاتاتمنى انى اكون اضفت حاجه جديده لهذا الموضوع الجميل والشيق


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا هو الرابط Autodesk - Autodesk Revit Structure Services & Support - Autodesk® Revit® Structure 2012—English


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس القيمة والمفيدة جدا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس عمرو

استفسارين صغيرين 

نزلت ASD 2013 وجيت اسطبه Trial رفض وقال ان الرخصه خلصت وانا كنت لسه مسطبه وtrial

نسخه الRevit 2013 الكامله لما اجى اعمل New project مش بيظهر الا التالى

مش فيه اختيار انشائى او معمارى 


الصوره هنا 

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/1-5.png


----------



## م عمروسعد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس عمرو استفسارين صغيرين نزلت ASD 2013 وجيت اسطبه Trial رفض وقال ان الرخصه خلصت وانا كنت لسه مسطبه وtrial نسخه الRevit 2013 الكامله لما اجى اعمل New project مش بيظهر الا التالى مش فيه اختيار انشائى او معمارى الصوره هنا http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/1-5.png


 بالنسبه لل ASD iهو عمل كده علشان فى برنامج تانى اتعمله **** من برامج 2013 فبالتالى ملف الترخيص اتغير  بالنسبه للريفت المكتبه بتاعته مش موجوده ودى ممكن تخلى الريفت يعيد تحميلها من الانترنيت او لو هى عندك قبل كده انسخها للمكان ده C:/ program data /autodesk / ( RST2013 or RVT 2013 ) على حسب النسخه الى عندك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> بالنسبه لل ASD iهو عمل كده علشان فى برنامج تانى اتعمله **** من برامج 2013 فبالتالى ملف الترخيص اتغير  بالنسبه للريفت المكتبه بتاعته مش موجوده ودى ممكن تخلى الريفت يعيد تحميلها من الانترنيت او لو هى عندك قبل كده انسخها للمكان ده C:/ program data /autodesk / ( RST2013 or RVT 2013 ) على حسب النسخه الى عندك




جزاكم الله كل خير يا مهندس عمرو هو فعلا انا سطبت الاوتوكاد 2013 اول وبعدها جيت اسطبASD فعمل كده

طب انا لو حذفت الاوتوكاد وسطبت ASD هيشتغل عادى ؟؟ ^_^

والريفيت هحملها من ع النت من ADD or remove features صح ؟؟ 

جزاكم الله خير وربنا يرزقك بالذريه الصالحه :7:


----------



## م عمروسعد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير يا مهندس عمرو هو فعلا انا سطبت الاوتوكاد 2013 اول وبعدها جيت اسطبASD فعمل كده طب انا لو حذفت الاوتوكاد وسطبت ASD هيشتغل عادى ؟؟ ^_^ والريفيت هحملها من ع النت من ADD or remove features صح ؟؟ جزاكم الله خير وربنا يرزقك بالذريه الصالحه :7:


 لا استخدم الكراك لل ASD ,وهيشتغل بالنسبه للريفت اتاكد بس من المكتبات الى هتنزلها ومتنزلش ال us imperial


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> لا استخدم الكراك لل ASD ,وهيشتغل بالنسبه للريفت اتاكد بس من المكتبات الى هتنزلها ومتنزلش ال us imperial


جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس على الشرح الرائع 
وننتظر ربط الريفيت بالروبوت وتصحيح الموديل التحليلى وانا فى رأيى دى اهم حصة لانها بتوفر وقت كبير فى التوصيف


----------



## eng md (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع ده بس ارجوا من حضرتك 
شرح مشروع كامل علي البرامج والاستفاضة الاكثر في الشرح وشكرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (2 نوفمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> لا استخدم الكراك لل ASD ,وهيشتغل بالنسبه للريفت اتاكد بس من المكتبات الى هتنزلها ومتنزلش ال us imperial



حاااضر يا م/ عمرو ,,, جزاكم الله كل خير 

وهو ممكن حضرتك تعملنا درس خاص بالNaviswork وازاى نعمل Animation لمراحل البناء اصلى زى الفيديو ده 

Autodesk Navisworks Animated Construction - YouTube

وربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس ويعلى من قدرك ومكانتك ^_^


----------



## zizo777 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

م.عمرو جزاكم الله خيرالي استفسار حول امكانية الروبوت لتصميم البلاطات الهوردي حيث اني قمت بادخال سقف هوردي مع الكمرات المدفونة ولكن في الروبوت لا تظهر الاعصاب ككمرات لكن يظهر فقط اتجاه العصب الرجاء طريقة تصميم البلاطات بانواعها وخاصة الهورديشكرا جزيلا على سعة صدركم


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن بعد إذن حضرتك يا باشمهندس عمرو Autodesk revit extensions 2013


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ياسمينا علاء قال:


> ممكن بعد إذن حضرتك يا باشمهندس عمرو Autodesk revit extensions 2013


revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__a
revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__b
revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__c


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ياسمينا علاء قال:


> ممكن بعد إذن حضرتك يا باشمهندس عمرو Autodesk revit extensions 2013


part three pass
 xaydungtructuyenblogspot


----------



## memoo101 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس العزيز عمرو من المعلوم ان ترتيب العمل يكون من ناحية المهندس المعماري فكيف للمهندس المعماري ان يعمل علي الريفت المعماري بدون وجود كمرات واعمدة وكذلك بلاطات حتي يتمكن من الحصر بدقة والرسم بدقة اخري مع العلم بان الريفيت المعماري ليس به تعريف للكمرات وكذللك الاعمدة واضا القواعد العادية والمسلحة فكيف يتثني له مثلا حصر مباني قصية الردم وكذلك البياض والدهانات الخارجية


----------



## م / خالد البنا (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم م / عمرو 

انا كان عندى ملف 600 ميجا منزله من النت USmetric RVT2013 وضعته فى المسار المخصص

وظهر هذا



اما بالنسبه لل ASD 2013 حاولت كما اخبرتنى وحاولت ايضا مسح كاد 13 ومسح ملفات الريجسترى الخاصه به وظلت المشكله كما هى

​


----------



## asab1409 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استفسار بسيط بش مهندس 
انا ثبت الريفيت 2013 من dvd ولاكن المكتبة لم تتثبت .
هل هناك مشكله في التثبيت . 
ام انه يجب تحميل المكتبة من النت . مع العلم انني لم اجد اي رابط للمكته في النت .
نرجو توضيح كيف يتم تحميل المكتبه بعد تثبيت البرنامج .

ولك جزيل الشكر و التقدير اولا واخيرا .
اخوك عبد العزيز


----------



## mohammad1011 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> السلام عليكم م / عمرو
> 
> انا كان عندى ملف 600 ميجا منزله من النت USmetric RVT2013 وضعته فى المسار المخصص
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لهذه المشكلة فقد حصلت معي عندما اتصب الاصدار 2013 وقد طرحت سؤالا في المنتدى لحل هذه المشكلة والحل كان من احد العضاء كالاتي

- ازل البرنامج من الجهاز بواسطة حذف وازالة البرامج
- قم بتغيير التاريخ الى سنة 2011 
- قم بتنصيب البرنامج وتفعيله والتاريخ يجب ان يكون 2011 
- بعد ان تقوم بذلك ويعمل البرنامج تقوم بارجاع التاريخ كما كان

اخي هكذا حلت معي المسالة لان النسخة فيها م:لة ختى الفترة التجريبية 30 يوم لا تعمل
ولكن بعد عمل الخطوات السابقة سوف يعمل بالكامل

وشكرا


----------



## ahmadqu (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس عمرو
عندي نسخة autodesk Revit LT 2013 
هل revit LT يختلف عن الريفيت المعماري والأنشائي


----------



## م عمروسعد (9 نوفمبر 2012)

zizo777 قال:


> م.عمرو جزاكم الله خيرالي استفسار حول امكانية الروبوت لتصميم البلاطات الهوردي حيث اني قمت بادخال سقف هوردي مع الكمرات المدفونة ولكن في الروبوت لا تظهر الاعصاب ككمرات لكن يظهر فقط اتجاه العصب الرجاء طريقة تصميم البلاطات بانواعها وخاصة الهورديشكرا جزيلا على سعة صدركم



برامج التحليل الانشائى تعتمد على ايجاد بلاطه ذات جساءه مكافئه للبلاطات الهوردى ولا يتعامل معها على انها اعصاب .



memoo101 قال:


> المهندس العزيز عمرو من المعلوم ان ترتيب العمل يكون من ناحية المهندس المعماري فكيف للمهندس المعماري ان يعمل علي الريفت المعماري بدون وجود كمرات واعمدة وكذلك بلاطات حتي يتمكن من الحصر بدقة والرسم بدقة اخري مع العلم بان الريفيت المعماري ليس به تعريف للكمرات وكذللك الاعمدة واضا القواعد العادية والمسلحة فكيف يتثني له مثلا حصر مباني قصية الردم وكذلك البياض والدهانات الخارجية



لو اخذنا فى الاعتبار ان المرحله التى تتحدث عنها من حصر تفصيلى لكميات المبنى فبالتالى يجب ان تكون جميع النماذج موجوده انشائى ومعمارى وصحى .. الخ. 
التسلسل هو كالاتى بفرض ان المشروع يعمل ب ال BIM 
المعمارى عمل التصميم الخاص به وقدر يحسب المساحات والاستخدامات والكميات بدقه معينه ولتكن 90% لانه ينقصه تداخل بقيه الاقسام معه ( المحاره للاعمده والكمرات الانشائيه , الفتحات فى الحوائط والاسقف نتيج الاعمال الكهرو ميكانيكيه ) المعلومات دى نسبه الدقه الى موجوده فيها عاليه جداً بالنسبه للتصميم المبدئى لما التصميم يبتدى يتنقل للانشائى و الصحى والتكييف كل تخصص هيضيف المعلومات الخاصه بيه فى ده ينعكس على النموذج الى موجود ونبتدى نعمل تحديث للكميات الموجوده نتيجه اضافه العناصر الانشائيه والصحيه الى ان نصل لمرحله ما قبل التنفيذ يكون النموذج وصل لدرجه تفاصيل كبيره جداً وكميات بنسبه دقه عاليه جداً .

فى ال BIM تبعا للمرحله الى انت بتبدى تستخدمها فيها تبعا لدرجه التعقيد فى المعلومات الموجوده فى النموذج .



م / خالد البنا قال:


> السلام عليكم م / عمرو
> 
> انا كان عندى ملف 600 ميجا منزله من النت USmetric RVT2013 وضعته فى المسار المخصص
> 
> ...



النسخه الموجوده للتمليت خاصه بالريفيت المعمارى  
امسح الملفالخاص باتوديسك داخل المجلد ده وبعدها نشط برامج اتوديسك كلها تانى 
C:\ProgramData\FLEXnet\




asab1409 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استفسار بسيط بش مهندس
> انا ثبت الريفيت 2013 من dvd ولاكن المكتبة لم تتثبت .
> هل هناك مشكله في التثبيت .
> ...



يتم تحميل المكتبه من الانترنيت ان لم تكن موجود قبل ذلك من خلال عمل تغييير فى اعدادت الsetup /ِadd new features وبتختار البلد مصر مثلا ً





ahmadqu قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس عمرو
> عندي نسخة autodesk Revit LT 2013
> هل revit LT يختلف عن الريفيت المعماري والأنشائي



نسخه ال LT محذوف منها بعض الامكانيات المتقدمه


----------



## Anass88 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شرفت بحضور محاضرة لك مؤخرا فى epmma وأنت حقا رائع ،، جزاك الله خير )


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

Anass88 قال:


> شرفت بحضور محاضرة لك مؤخرا فى epmma وأنت حقا رائع ،، جزاك الله خير )


اين هذه المحاضرة يااخى


----------



## hoiymn (10 نوفمبر 2012)

و Autodesk revit extensions 2013



revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__a
revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__b
revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__c 
لقد تم تنزنيلها ولم نتمكن من تحميلها وتثبيتها على البرنامج الريفت .وعليه يرجى تحديد البرنامج اللذي يتمكن من فتحها. مع الشكر سلفا....


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

hoiymn قال:


> و Autodesk revit extensions 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج 
وبعد فتح البرنامج اضغط join 
الملف الاول واضغط تخهى
http://www.jaist.ac.jp/~hoangle/filesj/FFSJ.exe


----------



## hoiymn (10 نوفمبر 2012)

عزيزي: *الرحمةالمهداة*
تم تنزيل برنامج فك الضغط وتم فتحه بواسطة الباسورد المرفق
pass join:hocrevitonline
مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## م / خالد البنا (10 نوفمبر 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> بالنسبة لهذه المشكلة فقد حصلت معي عندما اتصب الاصدار 2013 وقد طرحت سؤالا في المنتدى لحل هذه المشكلة والحل كان من احد العضاء كالاتي
> 
> - ازل البرنامج من الجهاز بواسطة حذف وازالة البرامج
> - قم بتغيير التاريخ الى سنة 2011
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم ^_^




م عمروسعد قال:


> النسخه الموجوده للتمليت خاصه بالريفيت المعمارى
> 
> ^_^ اه هااا حاضر هنزلها من النت بقى :18:
> 
> ...



تمااااام جزاك الله كل الخير يا مهندس عمرو ورزقك كل خير ^_^


----------



## plh]m (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا تواجهنى مشكلة فى استخراج الكميات من الريفت..... مثلا أنا عندى حوائط كتيرة وعاوز أحصر عددهم اجمالى وبالتالى عاوز انقلهم على الاكسيل علشان أقدر أجمع بسهوله والريفت لا توجد به هذه الخاصية....
هل هناك extension خاص بتصدير الكميات الى الاكسيل


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> لا استخدم الكراك لل ASD ,وهيشتغل بالنسبه للريفت اتاكد بس من المكتبات الى هتنزلها ومتنزلش ال us imperial



جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وياريت محاضرة الارتباط بين الريفيت والروبوت والتحقق من الموديل الانشائى لان السقف السوليد الموجيل بتاعه مش بيبقى سليم خالص


----------



## م عمروسعد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

plh]m قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا تواجهنى مشكلة فى استخراج الكميات من الريفت..... مثلا أنا عندى حوائط كتيرة وعاوز أحصر عددهم اجمالى وبالتالى عاوز انقلهم على الاكسيل علشان أقدر أجمع بسهوله والريفت لا توجد به هذه الخاصية....
> هل هناك extension خاص بتصدير الكميات الى الاكسيل



يمكن اجراء جميع العمليات الحسابيه بسهوله داخل الريفيت 
Schedules,Sorting, Formating


----------



## م عمروسعد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وياريت محاضرة الارتباط بين الريفيت والروبوت والتحقق من الموديل الانشائى لان السقف السوليد الموجيل بتاعه مش بيبقى سليم خالص


ان شاء الله عن قريب


----------



## asab1409 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة بسيطة في الريفيت المعماري ( وهي ان ايقونة level لا تعمل ) مع العلم اني ثبت الاصدار 2012 و 2013 ونفس المشكلة موجودة !! مع العلم ان المكتبة مثبتة أيضا !!
ارجوا الافادة .. لأن العمل متوقف على هذه المشكلة البسيطة .
شكرا


----------



## م عمروسعد (14 نوفمبر 2012)

asab1409 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكلة بسيطة في الريفيت المعماري ( وهي ان ايقونة level لا تعمل ) مع العلم اني ثبت الاصدار 2012 و 2013 ونفس المشكلة موجودة !! مع العلم ان المكتبة مثبتة أيضا !!
> ارجوا الافادة .. لأن العمل متوقف على هذه المشكلة البسيطة .
> شكرا


افتح اى واجهه او قطاع وسوف تعمل


----------



## mohammad1011 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

لي سؤال هام
عند تحويل اي عنصر من بررنامج الروبوت الى برنامج اتوكاد ديتالنج يحدث ان اللوحات تخرج مرسومة
ولكن المعلمات على الرسوم غير صحيحة فهو يكتب لي ان قطر حديد التسليح 0 بدل ان يكتب 25# مثلا
ولا اعرف السبب والعديد من المعلومات تكون غير واضحة ، الجار توضيح السبب وكيفية حل المشكلة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

asab1409 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكلة بسيطة في الريفيت المعماري ( وهي ان ايقونة level لا تعمل ) مع العلم اني ثبت الاصدار 2012 و 2013 ونفس المشكلة موجودة !! مع العلم ان المكتبة مثبتة أيضا !!
> ارجوا الافادة .. لأن العمل متوقف على هذه المشكلة البسيطة .
> شكرا


لا زم تكون واقف فى مسقط رأسى يابشمهندس علشان تتفعل 
ادخل على north 
east weast 
south


----------



## plh]m (15 نوفمبر 2012)

م: عمرو بعد اذنك لو انا عندى البلاطة flat slab بس عاوز أعمل حديد اضافى سفلى أو علوى أو عند الأعمدة اعمل ايه؟


----------



## م عمروسعد (15 نوفمبر 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> لي سؤال هام
> عند تحويل اي عنصر من بررنامج الروبوت الى برنامج اتوكاد ديتالنج يحدث ان اللوحات تخرج مرسومة
> ولكن المعلمات على الرسوم غير صحيحة فهو يكتب لي ان قطر حديد التسليح 0 بدل ان يكتب 25# مثلا
> ولا اعرف السبب والعديد من المعلومات تكون غير واضحة ، الجار توضيح السبب وكيفية حل المشكلة



المشكله بتبقى فى ال job preference فى البرنامجين ان كل واحد بيقرا حديد من قاعده بيانات مختلفه والمفروض انك تزبطهم انهم يقروا من نفس قاعدة البيانات للتسليح .



plh]m قال:


> م: عمرو بعد اذنك لو انا عندى البلاطة flat slab بس عاوز أعمل حديد اضافى سفلى أو علوى أو عند الأعمدة اعمل ايه؟



نفس الطريقه الاساسيه لاضافه شبكه الحديد مع تحديد اذا كانت شبكه الحديد سفلى او علوى وهل هى فى الاتجاهين او فى اتجاه واحد مع تحديد القطر و مسافه التوزيع


----------



## adel safwat (15 نوفمبر 2012)

م:- عمرو بعد اذنك الموضوع شيق جدا ولكن نحتاج منكم توضيح التحليل الاستاتيكي و الديناميكي علي الروبوت


----------



## memoo101 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

هل من الممكن عمل اسم واحد لمادتين مختلفتين يعني ق1 مسلحة 1.40ْ*1.40*0.5 و ق1 عادية 2.00*2.00*0.30 في الاتوكاد ديتلينج او الريفت الانشائي وارجو عمل مقدمة ولو بسيطة عن طريقة ربط الريفت الانشائي بالريفت المعماري وكذلك كيفية عمل المطابقات​


----------



## rammah (19 نوفمبر 2012)

حياك الله مهندس عمرو
اولا شكرا لك على الرابط وثانيا لى سؤال بسيط وهو هل برنامج الريفيت اقوى من برنامج تكلا او الاثنين متعادلان
ولك منى كل التقدير


----------



## plh]m (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__a
> revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__b
> revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__c


سؤال لو سمحتم كيف استخدم هذه الextensions واحطها فين فى البرنامج ولا هى بتشتغل لوحدها وبتشتغل ببرنامج ايه ؟ وهل فيها قائمة التسليح اللى استخدمها مهندس: عمرو فى تسليح العمود


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

plh]m قال:


> سؤال لو سمحتم كيف استخدم هذه الextensions واحطها فين فى البرنامج ولا هى بتشتغل لوحدها وبتشتغل ببرنامج ايه ؟ وهل فيها قائمة التسليح اللى استخدمها مهندس: عمرو فى تسليح العمود


ملف مضغوط هتفك الضغط وتسطبه عادى ولما تفتح البرنامج هتلاقة قائمة الاكستنشن ظهرت 
وفيه حديد التسليح اللى البشمهندس عمرو ربنا يحفظه كان شغال عليه


----------



## plh]m (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ملف مضغوط هتفك الضغط وتسطبه عادى ولما تفتح البرنامج هتلاقة قائمة الاكستنشن ظهرت
> وفيه حديد التسليح اللى البشمهندس عمرو ربنا يحفظه كان شغال عليه


بعد القيام بالتحميل ظهرت الثلاث أجزاء بملفات غير قابلة للفتح
وانا عندى برنامج فك الضغط winrar ولما أفتح أى واحد منهم مش لاقى برنامج يفتحه هل هناك برنامج لفتحهم ولا ايه......
ومتشكر جدا لتعبك معايا معلش استحملنى وبارك الله فيك ويجزيك خير على مساعدتنا فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## adel safwat (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس / عمرو السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ارجو منك توضيح كيفيه ادخال احمال الرياح و الزلازل علي الروبوت و شكرا لسعه صدركم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

plh]m قال:


> بعد القيام بالتحميل ظهرت الثلاث أجزاء بملفات غير قابلة للفتح
> وانا عندى برنامج فك الضغط winrar ولما أفتح أى واحد منهم مش لاقى برنامج يفتحه هل هناك برنامج لفتحهم ولا ايه......
> ومتشكر جدا لتعبك معايا معلش استحملنى وبارك الله فيك ويجزيك خير على مساعدتنا فى الدنيا والاخره




قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج 
وبعد فتح البرنامج اضغط join 
الملف الاول واضغطjoin
http://www.jaist.ac.jp/~hoangle/filesj/FFSJ.exe​​


----------



## plh]m (22 نوفمبر 2012)

يا مهندسين ممكن اى حد يرفعلنا من المكتبة اللى عنده فى الريفت 2013 الmetric ال rebar لان أنا عندى الimperial مش لاقى فيه لا حديد 8مم ولا 12مم


----------



## plh]m (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج
> وبعد فتح البرنامج اضغط join
> الملف الاول واضغطjoin
> http://www.jaist.ac.jp/~hoangle/filesj/FFSJ.exe​​


ألف شكر ليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## markedmark (22 نوفمبر 2012)

باشمهندس عمر لو سمحت عندى بيرفض يعمل استيراد لبعض ملفات الاتوكاد ياترى السبب ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م عمروسعد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

memoo101 قال:


> هل من الممكن عمل اسم واحد لمادتين مختلفتين يعني ق1 مسلحة 1.40ْ*1.40*0.5 و ق1 عادية 2.00*2.00*0.30 في الاتوكاد ديتلينج او الريفت الانشائي وارجو عمل مقدمة ولو بسيطة عن طريقة ربط الريفت الانشائي بالريفت المعماري وكذلك كيفية عمل المطابقات​


الريفت لا يفرق بين القواعد المسلحه والعادية جميع القواعد هى كتله خرسانية يتم التحكم فى الاسم الخاص بها والمواد و الابعاد ويتم تسليح القواعد المسلحه تبعاً للتصميم والمهندس المسئول عن عمل الموديل
موضوع الربط بين المعمارى والانشائى يجب ان يتم شرحه عملياً 



rammah قال:


> حياك الله مهندس عمرو
> اولا شكرا لك على الرابط وثانيا لى سؤال بسيط وهو هل برنامج الريفيت اقوى من برنامج تكلا او الاثنين متعادلان
> ولك منى كل التقدير


كلاهما يعمل بنفس التقنيه ولك منهما مميزات وعيوب  فتبعاً لكل مشروع يتم اختيار البرامج المناسبه للعمل به 



adel safwat قال:


> مهندس / عمرو السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ارجو منك توضيح كيفيه ادخال احمال الرياح و الزلازل علي الروبوت و شكرا لسعه صدركم



ان شاء الله 




markedmark قال:


> باشمهندس عمر لو سمحت عندى بيرفض يعمل استيراد لبعض ملفات الاتوكاد ياترى السبب ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




ملف الاتوكاد يكون فيه مسقط افقى واحد وميكنش فى اى جزء من الرسومات الى فى الملف فى ناحيه و ديمشن او خط صغير بعيد جدا عن الرسم , الوحدات الى بتدخلها للريفيت عند الاستيراد هى نفس الوحدات التى تم الرسم بها


----------



## asab1409 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن ان تقوم بتحميل مكتبة ريفيت 2013 من هذا الموقع .
دعواتكم .
Content|Studio


----------



## asab1409 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تحميل مكتبة ريفيت 2013 من هذا الموقع 
تحياتي 
Content|Studio


----------



## row2009 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عيكم استاذي العزيز انا اعمل على برنامج تيكلا 18 وارى في مواقع مختلفه ان هنالك مايسمى بال
tekla extension
وهيه امور جاهزه موجوده في موقع الشركه تخص اعمال التسليح واللحام واشياء كثره لاتوجد ضمن المكتبة الخاصة بالبرنامج رائعه فهل بالامكان الحصول عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر7777777 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته....
برنامج الريفيت هو بربامج رائع جدا شكرا لكم بشمهندس جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم باذنه

اخوكم عمر


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس فى برنامجstructural detailing
لما بعملview وبغيره لمقياس 50 الابعاد ورموز السيكشن بتدخل فى بعضها


----------



## nawalid6 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ العزيز م /عمرو
بعد ان انتهيت من مسقط القواعد علي الريفيت هل يمكنني تصدير لبرنامج Auto cad Structural D
وذلك لعمل تفاصيل التسليح وال B B S


----------



## عزالعرب ابوزريق (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ..
اثابك الله يا بش مهندس وانا بغبطك لانك بتنفع امتك وما عندك حكر للعلم..
وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله ربنا يعافيك..
اما السؤال فهو كالتالي
انا اعرف انا الهدف من برنامج revit 2013 هو ان المستخدم يسطب برنامج واحد ويستخدمه في المجال الذي يريده....هل هذا صحيح ولا الموضوع اعمق..؟؟
وبعد ان سطبت برنامج revit 2013 هل من العملي ان اعمل كل اجزاء مشروع(معماريوانشائي,صحي...)على ملف واحد.
ما هي الطريقة الامثل؟؟؟بعد تصميم المعماري اعمل موديل جديد واتعب نفسي ولا كيف؟؟

افدنا بارك الله بعلمك..


----------



## memoo101 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> الريفت لا يفرق بين القواعد المسلحه والعادية جميع القواعد هى كتله خرسانية يتم التحكم فى الاسم الخاص بها والمواد و الابعاد ويتم تسليح القواعد المسلحه تبعاً للتصميم والمهندس المسئول عن عمل الموديل
> موضوع الربط بين المعمارى والانشائى يجب ان يتم شرحه عملياً
> 
> يعني ينفع اعمل قاعدة مسلحة 1ْ*1*.5 واسميها ق1 وقاعدة عادية 1.5*1.5*.2 واسميها برضه ق1


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك


----------



## علاء الربيعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

_ما شاء الله امكانية فذة وشرح اكثر من رائع...بارك الله فيك استاذنا العزيز_


----------



## tarig.1 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .....
وفقك الله أستاذنا الكريم
أريد مكتبة(library) لل (REVIT 2012) ،فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم أجدها .


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## Anass88 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو ،، خالص التحية لك على هذا المجهود الكبير 
من الحاجات اللى اتعلمتها من حضرتك ومن موقع Autodesk ان قيمة المعلومات فى الموديل تكون أكبر من الموديل نفسه ،، فأتمنى حضرتك تركزلنا اذا أمكن على الخصائص اللى بندخلها للعناصر الشائعة . 
الحاجة التانية اللى كنت عاوز أسأل عنها ،، لما آجى أدخل حائط مثلا وبيطلب منى فى الخصائص بتاعته ال cost المفروض الcost دى بتاعة ايه بالضبط ؟؟ بتاعة الطوبة ولا بتاعة الحيطة ولو أنا عاوز أحط تكلفة الدهانات اللى على الحيطة لوحدها وتكلفة الحيطة لوحدها ؟؟ يبقى ازاى الكلام ده ؟؟ 
------------------------------------
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا .


----------



## Anass88 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو ،، هو النسخة الخاصة بالطلاب بتفرق فى حاجات جوهرية عن النسخة التجارية ولا لأ .؟


----------



## م عمروسعد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

tarig.1 قال:


> السلام عليكم .....
> وفقك الله أستاذنا الكريم
> أريد مكتبة(library) لل (REVIT 2012) ،فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم أجدها .



من Program&Features فى ال control Panel اختار الRevit /Change/ Add new features وقم بأختيار الدوله التى تريد تنزيل المكتبه الخاصه بها .



عزالعرب ابوزريق قال:


> سلام عليكم ..
> اثابك الله يا بش مهندس وانا بغبطك لانك بتنفع امتك وما عندك حكر للعلم..
> وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله ربنا يعافيك..
> اما السؤال فهو كالتالي
> ...


برنامج Revit 2013 يجمع بين الثلاث اصدارات الاخرى المعمارى و الانشائى و الالكتروميكانيكال قد يناسب احتياجات البعض ممن يتعرض للاعمال المتكامله فى عمله وقد لا يناسب البعض من زوى الاعمال المتخصصه . 
الافضل ان يتم عمل كل تخصص فى نموذج منفصل و ربطهم فى النهايه لعمل المطابقات المطلوبه ويتم تعديل كل نموذج تبعا لذالك
فى المشاريع الضخمه يكون هناك اسلوب مختلف.



Anass88 قال:


> مهندس عمرو ،، خالص التحية لك على هذا المجهود الكبير
> من الحاجات اللى اتعلمتها من حضرتك ومن موقع Autodesk ان قيمة المعلومات فى الموديل تكون أكبر من الموديل نفسه ،، فأتمنى حضرتك تركزلنا اذا أمكن على الخصائص اللى بندخلها للعناصر الشائعة .
> الحاجة التانية اللى كنت عاوز أسأل عنها ،، لما آجى أدخل حائط مثلا وبيطلب منى فى الخصائص بتاعته ال cost المفروض الcost دى بتاعة ايه بالضبط ؟؟ بتاعة الطوبة ولا بتاعة الحيطة ولو أنا عاوز أحط تكلفة الدهانات اللى على الحيطة لوحدها وتكلفة الحيطة لوحدها ؟؟ يبقى ازاى الكلام ده ؟؟
> ------------------------------------
> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا .



التكلفه للوحده من الخامه او العنصر لكن يفضل عملها من خلال معادلات رياضيه فى الجداول داخل البرنامج . من حيث المعلومات مش شرط كل معلومه يضاهيها عنصر مثال ممكن العمود يكون عليه المعلومات الخاصه بالتسليح دون ان يتم تسليحه .. على ان يتم ادخال التسليح فى المرحله التى تتوتفق مع درجه التفاصيل للمشروع LOD لمراحل المشروع 




Anass88 قال:


> مهندس عمرو ،، هو النسخة الخاصة بالطلاب بتفرق فى حاجات جوهرية عن النسخة التجارية ولا لأ .؟



لا يوج فرق غير انه بيكتب فى اللوح ان البرنامج المستخدم برنامج تعليمى


----------



## plh]m (16 ديسمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> من Program&Features فى ال control Panel اختار الRevit /Change/ Add new features وقم بأختيار الدوله التى تريد تنزيل المكتبه الخاصه بها .
> 
> 
> برنامج Revit 2013 يجمع بين الثلاث اصدارات الاخرى المعمارى و الانشائى و الالكتروميكانيكال قد يناسب احتياجات البعض ممن يتعرض للاعمال المتكامله فى عمله وقد لا يناسب البعض من زوى الاعمال المتخصصه .
> ...



م عمرو هو الروبوت بياخد فى حسايه الlong term deflection للبلاطة ولا لأ ولو بيأخدها فى الاعتبار أجيبها من اة قائمة فى البرنامج بمعنى أنا عاوز أضع الcreep و أعمل البلاطة linear &craced زى السيف هل الروبوت يقدر ولا لأ


----------



## mohammad1011 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو سعد لي سؤالين

1) متى سوف تنزل الدرس الجديد فقد مضى وقت طويل منذ اخر درس ، وهل سيكون الاخير ام لا ؟
2) انا في الفصل الجامعي القادم وهو اخر الفصول سوف يتم تعليمنا في الجامعة على برامج CSi و برنامج Staad 
فرجاء هل الروبوت يتفوق في مجمله على هذه البرامج ام لا 
3) ما الفائدة من الرسم على الريفت والتصدير بعدها الى الروبوت ، فانا استطيع مباشرة الرسم على الروبوت

وشكرا جزيلا
وتمنى الجابة في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## م عمروسعد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

plh]m قال:


> م عمرو هو الروبوت بياخد فى حسايه الlong term deflection للبلاطة ولا لأ ولو بيأخدها فى الاعتبار أجيبها من اة قائمة فى البرنامج بمعنى أنا عاوز أضع الcreep و أعمل البلاطة linear &craced زى السيف هل الروبوت يقدر ولا لأ



البرنامج باخد معاه ال Creep &Shrinakage,***** width وهو بيعمل تصميم للبلاطه وده هتلاقيه لما تحلل النموذج وتدخل على تصميم البلاطه هتلاقيه بيسألك على ال Serviceability Limit State SLS هتلاقى جواها الاعدادات الخاصه بالحسابات دى


----------



## adel safwat (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو بدون تكليف نرجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه إدخال أحمال الرياح و الزلازل علي الروبوت و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## Anass88 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> التكلفه للوحده من الخامه او العنصر لكن يفضل عملها من خلال معادلات رياضيه فى الجداول داخل البرنامج . من حيث المعلومات مش شرط كل معلومه يضاهيها عنصر مثال ممكن العمود يكون عليه المعلومات الخاصه بالتسليح دون ان يتم تسليحه .. على ان يتم ادخال التسليح فى المرحله التى تتوتفق مع درجه التفاصيل للمشروع LOD لمراحل المشروع



معذرة أنا مفهمتش ،، يعنى انا دلوقتى لو عندى حائط عليه Finish محارة وبياض ،، هل علشان أطلع تمن الوحدة وهو الطوبة اقسم تكلفة دهان الحيطة على عدد الطوب !! ،، يعنى حضرتك لما تيجى تشتغل فى أى مشروع وعاوز توصف الموضوع ده بتعمله ازاى ؟؟


----------



## Anass88 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس عمرو ، انا لما بخلص شغل فى ملف الريفت ، بلاقيه عملى جنب الملف الأصلى 4 ملفات تانيين ومديهم نفس الإسم ولكن 1234 ،، دول نسخ احتياطية ولا لازمتهم ايه ؟؟ وانا كل مرة بمسحهم ،، فهل فيه امكانية انى امنع البرنامج انه يعمل النسخ دى ؟؟ 
وهل ملف الريفيت ممكن يحصل ويعطل زى ملفات ال Etabs كده ؟


----------



## علاء الربيعي (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم.اخ عمر....اشكرك لجهودك الجبارة في اعداد هذه الدروس المتميزة.اسأل الله لك الموفقية....عندي هذه الاسألة
1- طريقة اضافة مادة تغليف الى الجدران او اللبخ الخارجي والداخلي
2- الجدران الداخلية والخارجية هل يوجد بينها فرق واين يمكن الاستفادة من هذا الخيار
3- طريقة عمل بروز الى الاعلى (مرد) للسقف الخرساني


----------



## ارض القدس (24 ديسمبر 2012)

يا م عمرو سعد انا لو عاوز اشكرك مش هخلص لبكرا الصبح لانك بالفعل تستحق الشكر والثناء عالمجهود الجبار اللي انته عاملوا
انا بس كنت عاوز اسال حضرتك ان انا لما افتح templates جديد . العلامات الخاصه بالاتجاهات الربعه مش موجوده على الواجهه الاساسيه على الرغم من ظهورها في مربع الحوار الخاص بالفتح بتكون موجوده في النموذج المصغر عاليمين وللعلم اني نزلت التيمبلايت من موقع الاوتوديسك وانا اختار default metric templates او Structural Analysis-Default


----------



## mohammad1011 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

متى الدرس القادم لنا وقت طويل ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed ehab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ملف مضغوط هتفك الضغط وتسطبه عادى ولما تفتح البرنامج هتلاقة قائمة الاكستنشن ظهرت
> وفيه حديد التسليح اللى البشمهندس عمرو ربنا يحفظه كان شغال عليه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن حضرتك ترفع ملفات الـExtensions تانى لان الروابط لا تعمل 
وشكرا


----------



## NEWSHARE (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى والديك


----------



## civil.85 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خيرا م. عمرو على ما قدمت وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..

وأرجو التعليق حول هذه الرسالة التي تظهر لي حال فتحي للريفيت 2013... وحيث أني لا أجد المكتبة الخاصة بالبرنامج فأرجو منكم تنزليها ..


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> مهندس عمرو سعد لي سؤالين
> 
> 1) متى سوف تنزل الدرس الجديد فقد مضى وقت طويل منذ اخر درس ، وهل سيكون الاخير ام لا ؟
> 2) انا في الفصل الجامعي القادم وهو اخر الفصول سوف يتم تعليمنا في الجامعة على برامج CSi و برنامج Staad
> ...



كل برنامج انشائى له مزاته وعيوبه ويتوقف اختياره على نوعيه المشروع و المخرجات المطلوبه الروبوت يتفوق على برامج CSI لكن ليس له نفس الانتشار
الفائده من عمل الموديل على الريفيت ونقله للروبوت توفير الوقت والجهد الى جانب العديد من الميزات الاخرى.



adel safwat قال:


> مهندس عمرو بدون تكليف نرجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه إدخال أحمال الرياح و الزلازل علي الروبوت و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


ان شاء الله وعذرا للانشغال.



Anass88 قال:


> معذرة أنا مفهمتش ،، يعنى انا دلوقتى لو عندى حائط عليه Finish محارة وبياض ،، هل علشان أطلع تمن الوحدة وهو الطوبة اقسم تكلفة دهان الحيطة على عدد الطوب !! ،، يعنى حضرتك لما تيجى تشتغل فى أى مشروع وعاوز توصف الموضوع ده بتعمله ازاى ؟؟



انت فى الpARTS بيبقى عندك مسطح وحجم كل بند فا بتقسمه على كميه الوحده مثلا انت بتحتاج 13 وحده ) 40*20*20 CMU علشان تعمل متر مسطح وبتقسم الناتج على الف وتاخد الهالك معاك وتضرب فى التكلفه .



Anass88 قال:


> مهندس عمرو ، انا لما بخلص شغل فى ملف الريفت ، بلاقيه عملى جنب الملف الأصلى 4 ملفات تانيين ومديهم نفس الإسم ولكن 1234 ،، دول نسخ احتياطية ولا لازمتهم ايه ؟؟ وانا كل مرة بمسحهم ،، فهل فيه امكانية انى امنع البرنامج انه يعمل النسخ دى ؟؟
> وهل ملف الريفيت ممكن يحصل ويعطل زى ملفات ال Etabs كده ؟



ملبف الريفيت لو الكهربا فصلت عن الجهاز مش بتقدر ترجعه لهذا السبب هو بيعمل نسخ احطياطيه طول ما هو شغال وبيحفظ على النسخه الاصليه.



علاء الربيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم.اخ عمر....اشكرك لجهودك الجبارة في اعداد هذه الدروس المتميزة.اسأل الله لك الموفقية....عندي هذه الاسألة
> 1- طريقة اضافة مادة تغليف الى الجدران او اللبخ الخارجي والداخلي
> 2- الجدران الداخلية والخارجية هل يوجد بينها فرق واين يمكن الاستفادة من هذا الخيار
> 3- طريقة عمل بروز الى الاعلى (مرد) للسقف الخرساني



من خلال اعدادات الحائط يمكن اضافه التشطيبات الداخليه والخارجيه بتفصيلاتها.

يمكن عمل UPSTAND باستخدام ال BEAM لكن نقطه ادخاله فى اتجاه المنسوب z هى اسفل الكمرة



ارض القدس قال:


> يا م عمرو سعد انا لو عاوز اشكرك مش هخلص لبكرا الصبح لانك بالفعل تستحق الشكر والثناء عالمجهود الجبار اللي انته عاملوا
> انا بس كنت عاوز اسال حضرتك ان انا لما افتح templates جديد . العلامات الخاصه بالاتجاهات الربعه مش موجوده على الواجهه الاساسيه على الرغم من ظهورها في مربع الحوار الخاص بالفتح بتكون موجوده في النموذج المصغر عاليمين وللعلم اني نزلت التيمبلايت من موقع الاوتوديسك وانا اختار default metric templates او Structural Analysis-Default



فى الOPTIONS هتلاقى FILE LOCATION اتاكد ان التمليت موجود ضمن القايمه لو مكانش موجود ضيفه او عرف البرنامج مكانه


mohammad1011 قال:


> متى الدرس القادم لنا وقت طويل ونحن بالانتظار



عذرا للتأخير للانشغال الشديد بالعمل . ان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

civil.85 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا م. عمرو على ما قدمت وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..
> 
> ...



يمكن اضافه المكتبه من اعدادت تنزيل البرنامج من /ثم قم باضافه المكتبه الى تريدها وانتظر البرنامج يحملها بيسستغرق وقت تبعا لسرعه الانترنت / Control Panel /Add /remove programs /revit / change / add new features


----------



## علاء الربيعي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

حياك الله اخ عمرو....سلمت لنا.


----------



## ahmed ehab (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد نزل Extension لـRevit 2013 يرفعه على الميديا فاير 
وينزل لينكات ليه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahdysaber (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك م عمرو وزادك الله علما
ما شاء الله مجهود اكثر من رائع

يوجد فيديو تعليمي باللغة الانجليزية في الموقع التالي 
video2brain - Learning Autodesk Revit Architecture 2013

ورابط تنزيل Revit extention for AutoDesk Revit 2013 (RVT 2013)

refadr.13.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس عمرو انا عايز اخلى المحاور فى برنامج الروبوت تبقى خطوط سوليد وليس داش 
كما كانت فى الروبوت ميلينيوم من قبل؟


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس هو الروبوت 2013 
مفيش فيه تصميم الخوازيق والكمرات العميقة زى 2010؟


----------



## رؤى الشمري (2 يناير 2013)

اك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس عمرو على المجهود الاكتر من رائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
و ياريت حضرتك تشرح ربط الـ Revit بالـ sap, safe , etabs


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## anoor1 (3 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك في صحتك 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عطية درويش (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس عمرو علي الجهد والوقت والمعلومات القيمة
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahdysaber (4 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك م عمرو 
عندي بعض الاسئلة
اذا كان عندي منشأ خرساني نمطي
1-هل يتم رسم المعماري والانشائي في نفس الملف
ام يتم رسم كل نموذج علي حدة والدمج بينهم بعد ذلك وكيف يتم ذلك
2-واذا تم رسم المعماري فقط هل من الافضل وضع الاعمدة المعماري ام الاعمدة الانشائي وكيف يتم عمل تشطيب للاعمدة الانشائية
3-اذا كان السقف كمري هل من الافضل رسم الكمرات في النموذج المعماري حتي تعطي حصر دقيق للمباني مثلا
وكيف يتم عمل نفس تشطيب الحوائط للكمرات بسهولة

و جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا ونفعك و نفع الله بك


----------



## mahdysaber (4 يناير 2013)

سؤال اخر م عمرو
ما هي انواع التشطيب داخل البرنامج المقابلة للبياض والدهانات
وكيف يمكن عمل حائط له نوعين من التشطيب مثلا بياض و رخام من اسفل
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومضوي (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا عمل عظيم ومجهود جبار ,, في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Anass88 (15 يناير 2013)

سؤال عن ال revit architecture 2012 
السلام عليكم مهندس عمرو ، سؤالى عن ال mullions الخاص بال curtian walls ، أنا ضغطت على رمز ال mullion وبعدين قالى مافيش فاميليز مضافة تحب تضيف واحده قولتله ماشى ودخلت على المكتبة الميترك ، ودخلت على ال profiles وضفت نوعين ، ولكن بيظهر رسالة يقولى revit cannot add this librabry وفضلت أحاول فيها كتير ، حتى انى عملت profile بنفسى من ال mullion template بس مش عاوز يقبله برضه . 
عملت تحديث للمكتبة من موقع autodesk ولكن برضه مش عاوز يقبلها ، مع انى لو ضفت أى مكتبة من دول للبرنامج ك component بيقبلها عادى وبتنزلى فى ال families فى ال project browser ،، ياريت لو فى عند حضرتك حل للموضوع ده . 
مع العلم ان النسخة بتاعتى نسخة طلاب منزلها من على موقع الشركة ومعلمها registration . 
عذرا للإطالة وشكرا .


----------



## ارض القدس (15 يناير 2013)

احنا مستنيك على احر من الجمر يابش مهندس عمرو


----------



## أحمد محمد طنطاوى (15 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## msh_soul (17 يناير 2013)

الله يفتح عليك ,,,, جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (19 يناير 2013)

*لأول مره على اليوتيوب: شرح لبرنامجى Revit &Robot من م.عمرو سعد المدرب المعتمد من اوتوديسك 



*Introduction to BIM "م. عمرو سعد" - YouTube


​


----------



## Anass88 (19 يناير 2013)

بشمهندس عمرو بالنسبة لإمتدادات ملفات الريفت المعمارى تكون 
rvt 
rte
rfa
rft 
أرجو توضيح الفروق بين revit template و family template . وماهى ال templates الواجب الضبط عليها وماهو الفرق مثلا بين us metric default و us metric Canada ؟ .
لأن لقيت المشكلة بتاعت ال mullions اختفت لما غيرت ال template !!! . 
وهل لو أنا اشتغلت مشروعى كامل ، اقدر فيما بعد أغير ال template لهذا المشروع ؟؟


----------



## ارض القدس (21 يناير 2013)

يابش مهندس عمرو انا عاوز اعرف النسخه اللي انته شغال عليها دي revit العام يعني الانشائي والمعماري ولا structure وانتا عامل الاضافات عليها وكمان كيف اضيف ال extension وازاي اسطبها لان عندي نسخه 2013 بس الاكستينشن مش موجوده وبارك الله فيك عالمجود اللي انته عاملوا وزادك الله في علمك


----------



## himaelnady (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 يناير 2013)

بعد اذنكم انا سطبت برنامج ريفيت 2013 ومش عارف اعمل الكراك .... ياريت حد يفيدنى افادكم الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 يناير 2013)

بعد اذنكم انا سطبت برنامج ريفيت 2013 ومش عارف اعمل الكراك .... ياريت حد يفيدنى افادكم الله


----------



## wagih khalid (24 يناير 2013)

محمود مدكور قال:


> بعد اذنكم انا سطبت برنامج ريفيت 2013 ومش عارف اعمل الكراك .... ياريت حد يفيدنى افادكم الله



*AutoCad 2012 (P2).avi - YouTube


ده تسطيب الاوتوكاد ونفسها لجميع البرامج شوق وقولي لو في مشكله*​


----------



## علاء الربيعي (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ عمرو.
1- كيف يتم عمل ring beam فوق فتحات الابواب والشبابيك...وهل تنفع طريقة عمله بالامر sweep wall.
2- كيف يتم رفع منسوب البناية بصورة كلية دون حدوث مشاكل.جربت بأستخدان الامر move ولكن حدثت مشاكل.


----------



## omar458 (24 يناير 2013)

اولا انا بشكرك ع المجهود الجبار ده 
ثانيا انا بطلب منك ياريت تزود الفيديوهات شوية في الريفيت خصوصا المعماري الشرح كان صغير اوووي على حاجات كتير 
و ثالثا جزاك الله خير فينا


----------



## eng.mohmad.saber (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (25 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير عنا م.عمرو وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

عند اختيار 

Insert >>>>LinkCAD >>>>> and choose Example.DWG

لوحه الكاد اللى حضرتك رفعتها م.عمرو وضبط الاعدادات كما فى الشرح وتثبيت اللوحه واختيار Grid From Structure

لا تظهر اوامر الPICK Line

كما موضح فى الصوره

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/0_zps7ebf45eb.png​


----------



## م عمروسعد (25 يناير 2013)

Eng. Mahmoud Reda قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس عمرو على المجهود الاكتر من رائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> و ياريت حضرتك تشرح ربط الـ Revit بالـ sap, safe , etabs



يمكن ربط الريفيت ب ال Etabs وسوف نتطرق لذلك ان شاء الله


mahdysaber قال:


> بارك الله فيك م عمرو
> عندي بعض الاسئلة
> اذا كان عندي منشأ خرساني نمطي
> 1-هل يتم رسم المعماري والانشائي في نفس الملف
> ...



يتم تحديد طريقه العمل المناسبه فى بدايه كل مشروع تبعا لاحتياجاته فكلا الطريقتين له مميزات وعيوب 
يتم وضع الاعمده الانشائيه داخل الاعمده المعمارية وبذلك يأخذ العمود تشطيبات الحائط 
يتم ربط الكمرات فى النموذج الانشائى بالنموذج المعمارى وتقسيم الحوائط الى Parts وسحب التشطيبات لتغطيه الكمره. 



mahdysaber قال:


> سؤال اخر م عمرو
> ما هي انواع التشطيب داخل البرنامج المقابلة للبياض والدهانات
> وكيف يمكن عمل حائط له نوعين من التشطيب مثلا بياض و رخام من اسفل
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


يمكنك عمل التشطيب باى خامه وباى عدد من الطبقات مادمت ملتزما بترتيب الاولويات للطبقات



Anass88 قال:


> سؤال عن ال revit architecture 2012
> السلام عليكم مهندس عمرو ، سؤالى عن ال mullions الخاص بال curtian walls ، أنا ضغطت على رمز ال mullion وبعدين قالى مافيش فاميليز مضافة تحب تضيف واحده قولتله ماشى ودخلت على المكتبة الميترك ، ودخلت على ال profiles وضفت نوعين ، ولكن بيظهر رسالة يقولى revit cannot add this librabry وفضلت أحاول فيها كتير ، حتى انى عملت profile بنفسى من ال mullion template بس مش عاوز يقبله برضه .
> عملت تحديث للمكتبة من موقع autodesk ولكن برضه مش عاوز يقبلها ، مع انى لو ضفت أى مكتبة من دول للبرنامج ك component بيقبلها عادى وبتنزلى فى ال families فى ال project browser ،، ياريت لو فى عند حضرتك حل للموضوع ده .
> مع العلم ان النسخة بتاعتى نسخة طلاب منزلها من على موقع الشركة ومعلمها registration .
> عذرا للإطالة وشكرا .


من insert /load family 


م / خالد البنا قال:


> *لأول مره على اليوتيوب: شرح لبرنامجى Revit &Robot من م.عمرو سعد المدرب المعتمد من اوتوديسك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود ده  ​ 


Anass88 قال:


> بشمهندس عمرو بالنسبة لإمتدادات ملفات الريفت المعمارى تكون
> rvt
> rte
> rfa
> ...


RVT ملف المشروع 
RFAملف الFamily
RTE ملف Template للمشروع 

ملف الTemplate بيبقى متسجل فيه مجموعه من الاعدادات للاعمال المتكرره فى كل مشروع 
لا مش ممكن تغير ملف التمبليت بعد ما بدأت 



ارض القدس قال:


> يابش مهندس عمرو انا عاوز اعرف النسخه اللي انته شغال عليها دي revit العام يعني الانشائي والمعماري ولا structure وانتا عامل الاضافات عليها وكمان كيف اضيف ال extension وازاي اسطبها لان عندي نسخه 2013 بس الاكستينشن مش موجوده وبارك الله فيك عالمجود اللي انته عاملوا وزادك الله في علمك


النسخه الى عندى هى النسخه الى فيها الثلاث تخصصات و ال extension هتلاقيها فى الموضوع هنا وهى بتتسطب عادى زى اى برنامج بسيط 


علاء الربيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ عمرو.
> 1- كيف يتم عمل ring beam فوق فتحات الابواب والشبابيك...وهل تنفع طريقة عمله بالامر sweep wall.
> 2- كيف يتم رفع منسوب البناية بصورة كلية دون حدوث مشاكل.جربت بأستخدان الامر move ولكن حدثت مشاكل.


من Beams لان sweep wall هيعتبرها جزء من الحائط 
ممكن عن طريق نقل الصفر للمشروع من Manage / Position



م / خالد البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير عنا م.عمرو وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> عند اختيار
> 
> ...



مشكله فى عدم توافق ال Revit مع Windows 8 ت}دى الى عدم ظهور بعض القوائم .


انا بعتذر عن التاخير لظروف امتحانات الماجستير وان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت هنتكلم عن ربط ال Revit ببرامج التحليل الانشائى


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله فى الامتحانات 
وبالنسبة للربط على مااظن مفيش اضافات لسه بتربط الريفيت 2013 ب الايتابس ؟؟


----------



## م عمروسعد (25 يناير 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
> وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله فى الامتحانات
> وبالنسبة للربط على مااظن مفيش اضافات لسه بتربط الريفيت 2013 ب الايتابس ؟؟


موجوده لكن ليها بعض العيوب وهنبقى نتكلم عليها ان شاء الله


----------



## hnyshwky (25 يناير 2013)

مهندس عمر عندى سؤال فى ال asd formwork -- ال option بتاع safe to database غير نشط وانا محتاج اعمل safe لل section database اللى انا معرف القطاعات اللى فيها .
ثانيا انا لو عندى ملف robot وعايز اعمل safe للقطاعات اللى فى الملف وتكون بأمتداد xml علشان ادخلها فى asd formwork . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad1011 (25 يناير 2013)

مهندس عمرو برنامج الريفت ليس مختص بالرسومات التنفيذية ولكن برنامج ASD هو المتخصص في هذا المجال
فلو امكنك ان تتناول لنا تفصيل بعض االشيء في الربط بين كل من الريفت او الروبوت بهذا البرنامج 
بش مهندس اذا اكن بالامكان عمل الـ Model على برنامج الروبوت او الايتاب فما هي الحاجة الاساسية للريفت انا
اعرف ان سؤالي غريب ولكنني سمعت ان بعض المشاريع يتم عمل Review لها على الريفت فما معنى ذلك
واخيرا متى وقت طويل ونحن في انتظار درسك الجديد
وشكرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (25 يناير 2013)

م عمروسعد قال:


> مشكله فى عدم توافق ال Revit مع Windows 8 ت}دى الى عدم ظهور بعض القوائم .



يعنى يا م.عمرو ملهاش حل غير انى انزل ويندوز 7 :4:


----------



## م عمروسعد (25 يناير 2013)

hnyshwky قال:


> مهندس عمر عندى سؤال فى ال asd formwork -- ال option بتاع safe to database غير نشط وانا محتاج اعمل safe لل section database اللى انا معرف القطاعات اللى فيها . ثانيا انا لو عندى ملف robot وعايز اعمل safe للقطاعات اللى فى الملف وتكون بأمتداد xml علشان ادخلها فى asd formwork . وجزاكم الله خيرا


 ASD Form به بعض القيود على النمذجه لذا يفضل عمل النموذج على الريفيت ونقله لل ASD fبالنسبه لملفات الXML يمكن عمل ملف مشترك بين البرامج


mohammad1011 قال:


> مهندس عمرو برنامج الريفت ليس مختص بالرسومات التنفيذية ولكن برنامج ASD هو المتخصص في هذا المجال فلو امكنك ان تتناول لنا تفصيل بعض االشيء في الربط بين كل من الريفت او الروبوت بهذا البرنامج بش مهندس اذا اكن بالامكان عمل الـ Model على برنامج الروبوت او الايتاب فما هي الحاجة الاساسية للريفت انا اعرف ان سؤالي غريب ولكنني سمعت ان بعض المشاريع يتم عمل Review لها على الريفت فما معنى ذلك واخيرا متى وقت طويل ونحن في انتظار درسك الجديد وشكرا


 النموذج الموجود على الريفيت ليس بغرض التحليل الانشائى عند عمل النموذج على الريفيت يظهر جزء كبير من المشكلات التى يجب حلها من قبل المصمم و المقاول قبل الشروع فى التنفيذ هذه المشكلات تمر مرور الكرام فى الاتوكاد عمل نموذج الريفيت يقلل من المخاطر الموجوده نتيجه الاخطاء الناتجه عن عدم دقه اللوحات وترابطها وتحديثها الى جانب انه مع وجود نموذج غنى بالبيانات التى يمكن من خلاله تقييم عده حلول بسهوله عكس الطرق العاديه الى جانب التوفير فى الوقت وزياده فى جوده و دقه المخرجات .


----------



## nawalid6 (26 يناير 2013)

م عمرو بعد التحية
انا اعمل senior structural engineer باحدي شركات المقاولات
مهمتي الرئيسية عمل coordinationواعداد ال shop drawings و كذلك BBS
وكذلك عمل تصميم انشائي احيانا
اي البرامج ترشحها لي وهل يمكن عمل النموذج علي الريفيت ثم تصديره اليASD
لعمل SHOP DRAWINGS AND BBS


----------



## archivil (26 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

من فضلكم ما اهمية برنامج Revit Structure للمهندس الانشائي 

وهل البرنامج ده ممكن يفيدنى بمشروع التخرج وكذلك في الحياة العملية بعد ذلك ؟؟؟


----------



## mahdysaber (26 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك م عمرو ووفقك و زادك علما
كيف يمكن ربط النموذج المعماري بالنموذج الانشائي


----------



## م عمروسعد (26 يناير 2013)

nawalid6 قال:


> م عمرو بعد التحية
> انا اعمل senior structural engineer باحدي شركات المقاولات
> مهمتي الرئيسية عمل coordinationواعداد ال shop drawings و كذلك BBS
> وكذلك عمل تصميم انشائي احيانا
> ...



افضل البرامج فى الshop drawings هى ال Tekla فى المشاريع الكبيرة و المعقدة ومن بعده برنامج ال ASD كلاهما يقوم بعمل تفريد للحديد واخراج كل الجداول المتعلقه بذلك وتحديثها اتوماتكيا مع اى متغيرات تحدث ال ASD سهل فى التعامل معه حيث انه يعتمد فى المقام الاول على بيئه ال AutoCAD 
بالنسبه للتصميم الانشائى انت بتحتاج الريفيت معاه برنامج تحليل انشائى طيب ليه الريفيت مش الاتوكاد باختصار فرق وقت النص تقريبا وفرق جوده ومخرجات كتيير جداً بسهوله برنامج التحليل الانشائى تبعا لتفضيلك للبرامج ومدى توافقها مع الريفيت لان انت ممكن تصدر الموديل من الريفيت لاى برنامج انشائى وتحله وترجعه تانى للريفيت.

نعم يمكن تصدير النموذج من الريفيت لل ASD ويقوم هو اتوماتيكيا باخراج ال Shop drawing لبعض العناصر والبقيه يجب ان تتدخل فيها كالاسقف مثلاً لتحديد اماكن الوصلات .. الخ ويقوم هو بعمل جدول الحديد مع Bar marks

بالنسبه للcoordination برنامج Navisworks بشرط وجود نموذج BIM للمشروع يتم عمل المطابقه بين جميع التخصصات وبعد ذلك مطابقه مع الاعمال المؤقته و الجداول الزمنيه Time based clash 


mahdysaber قال:


> بارك الله فيك م عمرو ووفقك و زادك علما
> كيف يمكن ربط النموذج المعماري بالنموذج الانشائي


 من خلال قائمه Insert /Link Revit ثم قم بتعديل مكان مكان المعمارى ليكون له نفس مكان الانشائى 


archivil قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من فضلكم ما اهمية برنامج Revit Structure للمهندس الانشائي
> 
> وهل البرنامج ده ممكن يفيدنى بمشروع التخرج وكذلك في الحياة العملية بعد ذلك ؟؟؟



البرنامج مطلوب بشده من اكبر الشركات الى موجودة فى مصر و الوطن العربى فى مجالات الاستشارات الهندسه و المقاولات معرفتك بيه بتفحلك فرص كبيره انك تدخل اماكن كبيره طالبه مهندسين بيشتغلوا Revit مشروع المتحف المصرى الكبير مثلاً تنفيذ شركه اواراسكوم.

فى طلبه كتير درسوا البرنامج وفى ناس عملت مشاريع التخرج بتاعتها بيه فا ده اكيد هيدلك افضليه لكنه لن يغنى عن المعرفه الهندسيه و لتصميمه لانه فى الاول والاخر مجرد اداه .


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس عمرو 
بالنسبة للاضافات التكلا وملفات tempelates 
و extension 
ياريت حضرتك ترفعها لى لانى محتاجها 
وكنت عايز اعرف من حضرتك الحاجات اللى انا ذكرتها دى متوفرة لاى نسخة؟
16 ولا 17 ولا 18؟


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يناير 2013)

اشكر ردك مهندس عمرو
كيف افتح ملف ريفيت في asd


----------



## ارض القدس (27 يناير 2013)

يابش مهندس عمرو ياريت ترفع لنا الاكستينشن للرفت 2013 لان انا عندي 2012 بس محصلش توافق بينهم


----------



## م / خالد البنا (27 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير مهندس عمرو 

لى سؤال هو كيفيه تمثيل الكمره المقلوبه ؟؟ ​


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (27 يناير 2013)

حضرتك بتحضر ماجستير فى ايه يا بشمهندس عمرو ؟
و ايه رائيك الافضل ماجستير فى الخرسانه ولا الاداره من خبرتك هتفدنى اكتر بعد كده


----------



## hnyshwky (27 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس عمر 
عملت موديل للمشروع اللى بشتغل فيه وهو معقد جدا وعند نقل الموديل من revit الى ASD لاحظت ان مجوعه كبيره من الاشياء لم تنقل مع الموديل مثل ال RECESSES OF BEAMS & INPLACE FAMILY وبعض الFAMILIES هل هناك حل لهذه المشكله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## archivil (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو واشكر حضرتك على الرد 

ولكن معذرة عندي سؤال اخر من فضلك وهو ارى انه للاستفادة من برنامج ال revit structure انه يلزم تعلم كلا من برنامج robot وبرنامج autocad structural detailing 

هل هذا صحيح او ضروري مهندس عمرو ؟


----------



## م / خالد البنا (27 يناير 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> لو سمحت يابشمهندس عمرو
> بالنسبة للاضافات التكلا وملفات tempelates
> و extension
> ياريت حضرتك ترفعها لى لانى محتاجها
> ...



حضرتك ادخلى ع موقع
Tekla 
هتلاقى ​[h=3]Interoperability between Autodesk Revit 2013 and Tekla Structures 18 only[/h]

Revit export to and from Tekla with interoperability add-ins - Tekla​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (27 يناير 2013)

ارض القدس قال:


> يابش مهندس عمرو ياريت ترفع لنا الاكستينشن للرفت 2013 لان انا عندي 2012 بس محصلش توافق بينهم



ادخل بحسابك على موقع students.autodesk وانت هتلاقى اللى انت عايزه 

شوف الصوره من المرفقات


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ارض القدس (28 يناير 2013)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> ادخل بحسابك على موقع students.autodesk وانت هتلاقى اللى انت عايزه
> 
> شوف الصوره من المرفقاتمشاهدة المرفق 87637



1000 شكر ليك يابش مهندس


----------



## م / خالد البنا (28 يناير 2013)

سؤال تانى م.عمرو

ايهما افضل لما ما اجى اخطط لموديل وليكن بلاطه سقف او سلم انى استخدم Model line ولا الخطوط ال Grid ولا Refrence plane ولا اى خطوط ب Detail line 

ولا كل حاجه ليها استخدمها ؟؟؟

وايه الفرق انى اعمل الRailing على ال Treads او Stringer


وكمان سؤال معلش:7:

انا عملت السلم ده :
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/Stair_zpsd28defe8.jpg

وحاولت كتير انى اعمل زيه فى المنطقه دى عن طريق انى ارسم خطوط Model line وبعد كده امشى عليها Pick line لما اختار السلم مش بتكمل وبيجيبلى رسايل التحذير ع طول:
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/0_zpsda3a96e8.png

وفيه خطأ فى سلم تانى زى كده وكده ايه الحل ؟؟لانى جيت اعمل Joint بينه وبين بلاطه السقف معملش حاجه 

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/1-6_zpsad3ea37c.jpg

او

2-2_zps81c67df0.jpg photo by eng_khaled_elbanna | Photobucket


جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 يناير 2013)

http://studentsdownload.autodesk.co...ads/2013Extensions/revitextensionsrvt2013.exe

extensions 2013


----------



## mido_fox (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس و ربنا يجزيك خير حقيقى على مجهودك بس معلش كنت عايز اعرف هو حضرتك كده خلصت كل الشرح ولا لسه فى تانى عشان لسه بتفرج من الاول


----------



## ارض القدس (29 يناير 2013)

يابش مهندس عمرو ممكن توضحلنا حضرتك احنا ممكن نستفاد اي من موقع الاوتوديسك بخصوص برنامج الرفت والروبوت يعني انا نزلت ال templates +libraries +extension من الموقع في حاجه تانيه ممكن استفاد بيها للرفت والروبوت وربنا يوفقك بالماجستير


----------



## nawalid6 (30 يناير 2013)

كيف يمكن الاستفادة من نماذج القواعد والكمرات والاعمدة التي تم تعريفها في مشروع معين واستخامها في مشروع اخر؟
بمعنب هل كل مشروع جديد لازم اعرف له كل القطاعات ام يمكن اخدها من مشروع سابق وتعديلها؟


----------



## م عمروسعد (30 يناير 2013)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> سؤال تانى م.عمرو
> 
> ايهما افضل لما ما اجى اخطط لموديل وليكن بلاطه سقف او سلم انى استخدم Model line ولا الخطوط ال Grid ولا Refrence plane ولا اى خطوط ب Detail line
> 
> ...




كل حاجه ليها استخدامها وهما مختلفين تماماَ
السلم ده موضوع كبير 
انت مش بترسم Model Line وبعد كده ترسم تانى ده مش مظبوط انت قد تضطر انك ترسم Ref.Plane مؤقتاً 



mido_fox قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس و ربنا يجزيك خير حقيقى على مجهودك بس معلش كنت عايز اعرف هو حضرتك كده خلصت كل الشرح ولا لسه فى تانى عشان لسه بتفرج من الاول


ان شاء الله فى حاجه تانيه


ارض القدس قال:


> يابش مهندس عمرو ممكن توضحلنا حضرتك احنا ممكن نستفاد اي من موقع الاوتوديسك بخصوص برنامج الرفت والروبوت يعني انا نزلت ال templates +libraries +extension من الموقع في حاجه تانيه ممكن استفاد بيها للرفت والروبوت وربنا يوفقك بالماجستير


انت بيبقى معاك رخصه لحوالى 60 برنامج وتقدر تنزل الحاجات بتاه اتوديسك بطريقه شرعيه .





nawalid6 قال:


> اشكر ردك مهندس عمرو
> كيف افتح ملف ريفيت في asd


فى Revit extension جزء انك تصدر لل ASD 


nawalid6 قال:


> كيف يمكن الاستفادة من نماذج القواعد والكمرات والاعمدة التي تم تعريفها في مشروع معين واستخامها في مشروع اخر؟
> بمعنب هل كل مشروع جديد لازم اعرف له كل القطاعات ام يمكن اخدها من مشروع سابق وتعديلها؟


بالتاكيد يمكن عمل Template للمشاريع المختلفه للنمازج الاكثر استخدامأ وتفاصيلها و طريقه الاخراج



Eng. Mahmoud Reda قال:


> حضرتك بتحضر ماجستير فى ايه يا بشمهندس عمرو ؟
> و ايه رائيك الافضل ماجستير فى الخرسانه ولا الاداره من خبرتك هتفدنى اكتر بعد كده



الموضوع ده يرجعلك فى المقام الاول على حسب ميولك 



hnyshwky قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس عمر
> عملت موديل للمشروع اللى بشتغل فيه وهو معقد جدا وعند نقل الموديل من revit الى ASD لاحظت ان مجوعه كبيره من الاشياء لم تنقل مع الموديل مثل ال RECESSES OF BEAMS & INPLACE FAMILY وبعض الFAMILIES هل هناك حل لهذه المشكله وجزاكم الله خيرا



هحتاج اشوف الموديل لكن المشكله الى انت بتقول عليها بتحصل اوقات 



archivil قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو واشكر حضرتك على الرد
> 
> ولكن معذرة عندي سؤال اخر من فضلك وهو ارى انه للاستفادة من برنامج ال revit structure انه يلزم تعلم كلا من برنامج robot وبرنامج autocad structural detailing
> 
> هل هذا صحيح او ضروري مهندس عمرو ؟



مش ضرورى لكن يفضل انك تعرف البرنامج الى انت هتشتغل بيه تبعا لمجال عملك اذا كان تصميم او مكتب فنى


----------



## م / خالد البنا (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير مهندس عمرو :77:​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير مهندس عمرو 

بفضل ربنا ثم بتعاليم حضرتك وصلنا للمرحله دى 

وانا اسف لم استفساراتى كتير بس ده عشمى فى كرم اخلاقك ^_^

Analytical Modal

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/Analytical_zps3c2dd323.jpg

Creat Reif. By Exten.ASD

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/ASD-Stirrups_zpsb13f89ae.jpg

Exported CAD Sheets

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/ASD_zps2e355137.jpg


الاستفسارات :

الكمره القلوبه بنعملها ازاى 

*فى جدول Graphical Column Schedule

ازى اخليه يظهر الاحداثيات مع المحاور زى ما هو موجود عند حضرتك 
*
ده اللى ظهر عندى 

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/ColumnAxis_zpsa401a3a5.jpg

وده عند حضرتك

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/Column_zpsd4fe70be.jpg


المشكلات :

فى نموذج الASD لم تظهر كل الكانات 

ودى مشكله قابلتنى لما استخدمت ال Extentions وتجاهلتها 

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/Exten_zps6b791d0f.jpg

ودى كل اما افتح المشروع وبتجاهلها بردو
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/eng_khaled_elbanna/00_zps2ec05f46.png​


----------



## ارض القدس (31 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يامبدع


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لو عاوزة text & dimension text فى revit & autocad structural detailing بالعربى زى Autocad 
مثلا font sosa
أعمل ايه؟


----------



## asab1409 (4 فبراير 2013)

عند تشغيل برنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2013 تظهر هذه المشكلة .
ارجو الافادة . ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## م / خالد البنا (4 فبراير 2013)

asab1409 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 87811
> عند تشغيل برنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2013 تظهر هذه المشكلة .
> ارجو الافادة . ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان




هنا هتلاقى حل المشكله


> Autodesk - AutoCAD Structural Detailing Services & Support - ASD 2013 Trial expiration date issue Hotfix


----------



## طارق الفقي (4 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## asab1409 (5 فبراير 2013)

بعد فضل الله علي .
تم حل المشكلة . 
جزاك الله خير . ووفقك لكل ما هو خير لك في الدنيا والاخيرة .
تحياتي لك .


----------



## mohammedkamal36 (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## م عمروسعد (6 فبراير 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t358071.html?fromNot=1


----------



## م / خالد البنا (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير

فى انتظار ما هو جديد من كورسات حضرتك يا م.عمرو على أحر من الجمر:2:​


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohammad1011 (10 فبراير 2013)

*لنا اشهر طويلة يا بش مهندس في انتظار محاضرتك الهامة 

اتمنى لك التوفيق في اعمالك وايضا ان تتمكن منها مبكرا 

كي نستفيد منك 

وشكرا
*


----------



## mohammad1011 (11 فبراير 2013)

سؤال هام جدا :

كيف استطيع تمثل Ribbed Slab او Waffle في البرنامج


----------



## ارض القدس (17 فبراير 2013)

احنا مستنيك يابش مهندس عمرو ربنا يوفقك


----------



## علاء الربيعي (18 فبراير 2013)

بأنتظار جديدك اخونا الكريم...ارجو منك التواصل.


----------



## cicinho11 (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## farafeerooo (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ارض القدس (24 فبراير 2013)

احنا مستنيك يابش مهندس عمرو​


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (24 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يجزاك خير و يقويك و تكمل معانا


----------



## tarig.1 (26 فبراير 2013)

وفقك الله أستاذنا 
تواجهني مشكلة في revit arc تظر الرسالة أدناه ثم يتوقف البرنامج ، قمت بإعادة تسطيب البرنامج عدة مرات والحال كماهو وغيرت الوندوز مع العلم بأني سطبت نفس النسخة بأجهزة أخرى فتعمل جيدا .
مللت من إقتراحات الحلول فأرجو افادتي عاجلاً ، وشكراُ .


----------



## memoo101 (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم حضرتك هناك مشكلة بالنسبة لي مهمة وهي ان العمود يتغير قطاعه من دور لدور بنفس الاسم فكيف يتثني لي هذا علي الريفت الانشائي


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

احتاج لفيديو تعليمي لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 ‏بالعربي
ارجوا المساعدة​


----------



## abatah (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## loving_you (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز. بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد25 (8 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (9 مارس 2013)

عند رسم عدة فتحات فى plan يتعامل revit معهم انهم وحدة واحده 
و فى حالة تغير فتحة معينة مثلا فى ارتفاعها لا استطيع اختيارها هى فقط لتعديل ارتفاعها 
كيف يتم فصل الفتحات لكى يتم التعامل مع كل فتحة على حدى 
ارجو الرد فى اقصى سرعة بعد اذنكم


----------



## mohie707 (9 مارس 2013)

مترسميش ال shafts في نفس ال sketch mood مع بعض...بمعني ارسمي shaft واحد وبعدين finish..وارسمي التاني وبعدين finish...وهكذا


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (9 مارس 2013)

يعنى مفيش حل لو اترسموا مع بعض


----------



## ارض القدس (11 مارس 2013)

احنا منتظرين منك اي جديد عن الموضوع يابش مهندس عمرو ربنا يجزاك خير و يقويك و تكمل معانا[h=3][/h]


----------



## م عمروسعد (11 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t361402.html?highlight=


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (11 مارس 2013)

كيفية رسم الابعاد بالعربى مثل الاوتوكاد Sosa


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مارس 2013)

تم تعديل رابط محاضرة الريفيت


----------



## nasserkhaled (12 مارس 2013)

******


----------



## nasserkhaled (12 مارس 2013)

مطلوب مهندس لفتح فرع لمكتبنا الاستشارى فى دول الخليج مهندس سعودى للسعودية او قطرى لقطر او كويتى للكويت - دكتور مهندس ناصر خالد - مكتب الخالدية للاستشارات الهندسية - مركز بحوث البناء عضو لجنة كود ميكانيكا التربة - 01005477331 - [email protected]


----------



## eng md (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس عمرو انا سمعت الشرح ممتاز جدا جزاك الله خيرا 
بس انا وانا بعمل الmesh في الربوت مش بيعملها عندي ياتري ايه السبب مع انه بيعمل mesh لل shear wall


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 مارس 2013)

اضيف الموضوع الى اهم الموااضيع بهذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165566-15.html

سيتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (28 مارس 2013)

فى إنتظار الجديد جزاك الله كل خير على م أفدتنا به


----------



## ارض القدس (21 أبريل 2013)

فى إنتظار الجديد جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم مجهود ممتاز وبالتوفيق هل من الممكن عمل شرح فيديو بالتفصيل عن كيفية تثبيت المكتبات والتمبلت وكيفية التعامل معها حيث اغلب مشاكل برنامج ريفت 2013 هما فلو كانتا رجلين لقتلتهما  :60:


----------



## khaledpop (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك م/ عمرو ومنتظرين الجديد دائما وعندى استفسار صغير ... الفونت xarab المستعمل فى الاتوكاد هل ممكن ان يعمل على الريفت وكيفية عمله لانى صدرت plan وفيه حاجات مكتوبة بالفونت ده وللاسف ظهرت غير مفهومة ؟!


----------



## anoor1 (27 مايو 2013)

الكستنشن مش موجود فيها اقطار الحديد اللي ظاهرة في شرح المهندس عمرو سعد ارجو التوضيح كيفية اضافتها


----------



## anoor1 (27 مايو 2013)

ارجو الرد الموضوع هام للغاية


----------



## anoor1 (4 يونيو 2013)

هل من مجيب؟


----------



## eng.aim91 (8 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت لو حد يرفع الجزء الخاص بال Revit Architecture لأن اللينك اللي موجود لما نزلته طلع شرح ال Revit Structure 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وفي انتظار باقي الفيديوهات من المهندس عمرو ​


----------



## mon3sh (31 أغسطس 2013)

اتمني لو اعرف رقم موبايل حضرتك لاني محتاج اخد كورس روبوت ضروري جدا وراسلت حضرتك ايميل ومش عرف اوصل لحضرتك ....انا طالب خريج هندسه معماريه المنصورة وعايز اخد فكرة عن تحليل النظم الانشائيه المختلفه و التصميم من بعد البلان المعماري ..لحمدلله اجيد الريفيت المعماري وعايز اكمل


----------



## joker911 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا باشمهندس على الشرح الاكثر من رائع لهذا البرنامج القوي
وكان عندي استفسار بسيط
انا لما جيت ماشي وراك بنفس الخطوت لرسم السقف
وجيت اعمل finish في الاخر اداني السبب 

Structural floor span direction not specified.
اتمني تفيدني يا باشمهندس


----------



## joker911 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

قدرت احل المشكلة يا باشمهندس 
مشاكل الoverlap و intersect
لازم احرك الخط من مكانه او اميله عشان تظهر الخطوط التانية اللي وراه
شكرا يا باشمهندس على الشرح الرائع جدااا
انا استفدت منك كتير جدا
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## joker911 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس على الشرح الاكثر من رائع لهذا البرنامج وانا استفدت منك جدا وربنا يجازيك خير على هذا المجهود ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

كان عندي استفسار يا باشمهندس وهو اني لما اجي احط التسليح لأي عنصر في الريفيت 
عناصر التسليح اللي عندي مش بتظهر زي الفيديو اللي هو t , r

انا كل التسليح عندي بيظهر بحرف m وارقام التسليح 10 و 13 و 16
ومفيش تسليح اقل من كده استخدمه للكانات حتي !!

حضرتك ايه معني الحرف ده ؟
وهل ينفع استخدمه ولا ولا ؟
وازاي اقدر اجيب التسليح t , r زي حضرتك كده ؟؟

واستأذنك في استفسار تاني 
ازاي اقدر اكرر تسليح العمود على باقي الادوار لاني مش لاقي اي اوبشن لتكرار التسليح للاعمدة او الاسقف ؟

في صورة في المرفق توضح حروف التسليح m اللي بتظهرلي وارقامها


----------



## cicinho11 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه بشمهندس عمرو على الموضوع الرائع 

عندي سؤال ممكن الواحد يعمل ماستر بل bim بشكل عام واي الجامعات تنصح بيها ؟؟

عشان ثقافتي بل الموضوع قليله وحابب اكمل بل الموضوع دة بعد الي شفتو من حضرتك


----------



## c7ronaldoo (22 أكتوبر 2013)

يا بشمهندس ياريت لو حضرتك او اي حد من الاعضاء معاه الفيل بتاع الكاد اللي حضرتك شرحت عليه في الريفيت استركشر يحطه لو سمحت


----------



## الخطاب المجاهد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا بش مهندس عمرو 
ممكن ملف الاوتوكاد المستخدم في شرح الريفيت والروبوت
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## zine eddine (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك اللله خيرا ..
في انتظار تصميم بلاطات اخرى...هوردي..
شكرا


----------



## En.El Seidy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

:56: جزاك الله كل خير يا سيدى العزيز:56:​


----------



## eng-hosny (31 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## abutreeka (8 يناير 2014)

ممكن ملف الاتوكاد للمشروع اذا سمحتم …
شكراً


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (18 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## eng_mas0ud (26 يناير 2014)

تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع .


----------



## خنجر نون (26 يناير 2014)

يا باشمهندسين مش لاقى شرح لبرنامج Revit Arc. للمهندس عمرو سعد ارجو الرد


----------



## alaa_ce (22 سبتمبر 2014)

mohammad1011 قال:


> سؤال هام جدا :
> 
> كيف استطيع تمثل Ribbed Slab او Waffle في البرنامج



*For Hollow block System*
Draw Beam System Which Beam Will Be (b x t) Dimensions of Rib *Where
*b - Width of Rib
t - Thickness of Rib
*Then*
Draw Floor Above Your Beam System With It's Thickness​
​​


----------



## hammyhamido (30 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
حاولت مرات عديدة الحصول على هذه الملفات لكن لم أستطع (revit structure 2013 extension)
هل من الممكن إعادة رفعها من جديد ???????


----------



## hammyhamido (30 سبتمبر 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__a
> revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__b
> revitextensionsrvt2013.exe.__c



السلام عليكم
حاولت مرات عديدة الحصول على هذه الملفات لكن لم أستطع (revit structure 2013 extension)
هل من الممكن إعادة رفعها من جديد ???????


----------



## hussein abdelsalam (22 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم حضرتك يابشمهندس انا باجى ارسم تسليح للعمود مش بيرسم الكمرات رسمتلها عادى لكن الاعمده والحوائط مش عارف وعندى امر exxtension مش بيظهر عندى مش عارف ليه


----------

